# Robin's Pregnancy Thread MAIDEN :) *Filly! 1-7-13* *New Photos #831*



## phoebeq

Well, Robin was supposedly "sterile" due to undersized ovaries, but it looks like they grew up, lol. While this pregnancy is unexpected, it is not surprising, nor is it unwanted. I just wanted to state that  We are willing to do everything necessary to make sure that mom and baby are both safe through out this whole thing.

Here is my delima...

My Sis in Law is a vet (equine reproduction, to be exact)...we had a feeling that Robin might be pregnant since she was looking a little larger than her normal tubby self. She had also started to develop a slight bag, so my SIL palpated her while she was up here visiting this week. She felt a baby for sure. Said that the length of the "ball" (baby's head and neck were curled around) was approximately 12-14 inches and the legs were about and inch in diameter.

There are two possible sires in this situation. One would be Batman, whom left around September 17, 2011. The next would be Papa, a small pony stallion whom Robin was pastured with around January 17, 2012. Robin is looking very round. She is still very wide, so, it would appear that the baby has not moved into position as of yet.

Soooooo, my question is...do you think that she could still have 4 months to go if the baby is already that size? Or could she be in foal to Batman, and just be carrying a little longer?

Here are a few pics of the Momma from this morning:


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks for the warm welcome!! I am with you on all of it! Robin is indeed a maiden mare, so yeah, she is probably going to break every rule in the book, lol. Her are a few pics of Batman  He was a Q-T!


----------



## AnnaC

Goodness, BABY ALERT!! LOL!! I think there is going to be a new baby in your life very soon!!

Oh sorry - WELCOME to the Nutty Nursery.



I will ditto all that Diane said above in her welcome, so as not to waste any more of your time in case you get too involved reading here and Robin pops out that foal while you are not paying attention!! LOL!

She is such a pretty girl (a bit wide at the moment I agree!) and Batman looks to be really cute too, so I'm thinking that you are due to be having a good looking foal. Yes she may have a little while to go yet, but with a maiden mare it is pretty difficult to give a 'how soon' answer - she could move suddenly and suprise you in a few days or go another week to 10 days, but I dont think it will be long.

Do you have somewhere to put her inside at night so you can keep a close eye on her, no need to make life difficult by having to march all over a paddock to find her several times during the night in the pitch dark! Plus she should really be in a paddock on her own during the day - dont want other horses interferring with the foaling should she decide to do it during the day or upsetting her by being too nosey when she first has her new baby to look after.

For now I would be keeping a very close eye on her at all times, especially during the night, as the most important thing you can do for her and her expected foal is to be there right beside her when she foals.





Again, great to have you and Robin here. Please feel free to ask any questions about anything that might be worrying you - our aim is to get you and Robin a perfect little baby to love and care for!

Good luck!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks, AnnaC! I am going to be putting her into a corral that is not far from my bedroom window. If not in there, she will be in my backyard which is directly outside my bedroom window, lol. Once in there, she will be there all of the time. I just have to pick up some hay that I can throw to her. All I have right now is pasture and a giant round bale that is in the pasture with my Clydesdale 

Thanks so much for the warm welcome! I cannot wait for this baby and I really hope that I don't miss the birth. That is the part that makes me the most nervous..


----------



## Wings

Hi and welcome!

I feel fairly certian you'll see something sooner rather then later. As an example I hope you don't mind me showing a few pics





This is my mare Fantasy who is known for her wideload look



This is her 2 months before foaling




And now from the week she foaled




I think Robin is much closer to Fantasy's second pic



I also think they make a lovely pair of beach balls



:rofl Have to love these BIG mare guts!


----------



## phoebeq

Wings said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I feel fairly certian you'll see something sooner rather then later. As an example I hope you don't mind me showing a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my mare Fantasy who is known for her wideload look
> 
> 
> 
> This is her 2 months before foaling
> 
> View attachment 10798
> 
> 
> And now from the week she foaled
> 
> View attachment 10799
> 
> 
> I think Robin is much closer to Fantasy's second pic
> 
> 
> 
> I also think they make a lovely pair of beach balls
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl Have to love these BIG mare guts!


:-O Yeah...definitely pretty close to the second pic, lol. Beach balls on toothpicks


----------



## Wings

Fantasy was resting her belly on hay bales by the end of it






Not sure how they don't just roll over and get stuck when they are that top heavy!


----------



## phoebeq

I am so excited about this baby  I think that I am gonna go get a bale of hay tomorrow...I want her closer to the house, like now, lol.


----------



## cassie

Hi and welcome to the nursery





what a beautiful mini you have! just gorgeous! and HUGE! talk about a wide load!! WOW lol.

I think she will be foaling very soon for you! have you got things ready? oh wait thats right your SIL is a equine vet! thats fantastic!



well good luck with everything so very very exciting! keep us updated with how she goes! sure to be one gorgeous baby!

Cassie


----------



## AnnaC

May I just add another thought that springs to mind from reading one of your recent posts. Now is not a good time to change anything in a mare's diet, especially a reduction in the grass that her system is used to.

Also is there a lot of difference in the size of your coral compared with the size of the paddock that she usually uses? When grazing normally she would be moving around continuously over quite a large area - important for foaling girls - to help with this in a 'small' coral you can put small piles of hay spread around, so she doesn't just stand in one spot eating, plus taking her out for walks several times during the day to give her the extra exercise.

Can you include some good grazing somewhere during her daily walks to keep the familiar grass going through her system, plus make sure that any hay you get for her is soft and leafy which will help. Also, remembering how much grass she is consuming during a normal 24 hours, I think she is going to need around 1/3 rd of a normal sized hay bale at least to replace the grass, so you will need quite a few bales depending upon how long it will be before it is safe to return her and her baby to her normal pasture. Remember too that a good mineral and vitamin 'lick/block' is also a good idea to make sure she is getting all the vitamins and minerals she needs to provide quality milk for her new baby.

A lot of us worm our mares with an Ivermectin wormer within 12 hours of foaling - it seems that this often helps to prevent the foal from getting the scours when the mare has her foaling season (5 - 10 days after foaling usually), no-one is sure why this seems to help but it does seem to! It has to be a wormer 'containing' Ivermectin - remember never to give Equest/Quest wormer to minis and I would steer away from Zimectin Gold as well myself.

So, if possible, plenty of grass, plenty of steady exercise and, if you wish, a wormer within 12 hours of foaling and you are all systems go to welcome your new baby!


----------



## Wings

phoebeq said:


> I am so excited about this baby  I think that I am gonna go get a bale of hay tomorrow...I want her closer to the house, like now, lol.


LOL! Hopefully she works out how to use it like Fantasy did





I feed a lot of hay to my girls in a big loose pile and often found her asleep in it. I think the way it has plenty of give in it makes it more comfortable then the ground, bit like a deep straw bed in a stall.

They never seem to have any trouble with the weight, Fantasy is in foal again this year, due in November and already looking big... doesn't stop her from hooning around with my yearling filly!


----------



## phoebeq

The corral that Robin is in right now does not have any grass in it. I plan to let her out into our yard for a while each day so that she can graze and walk a bit. I buy large bales of hay. I try to keep hay in there through out the day. She is doing well. Still cranky with her boobies, lol.


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though you have everything covered - well done! Now all that is needed is a foal!


----------



## phoebeq

So true...ready for a baaaaby!


----------



## cassie

so exciting!!! can't wait to see what she gives you!!  come on Robin!


----------



## phoebeq

Pics from this evening


----------



## cassie

she is soo pretty! about another few days to a week I think...



she should fill that udder some more


----------



## Wings

Udder looks like Painted Lady's and I'm guessing a foal by the end of the week (or within the next 10 days) for me


----------



## AnnaC

Yep - baby within a week I would say!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys! I hope you are right! It has actually started to get chilly at night already! Thinking that I may take a trip to the ranch store and pick up a little doggie coat, lol. I think that I will get some foal milk replacer as well...just in case. Thanks for all of the help guys! I really appreciate it!

On a side note, I really do love this forum. Everyone is so friendly...not like other "large" horse forums where if someone tells them that they are having an unexpected foal, they are automatically looked down on and treated like an irresponsible and terrible owner. Things happen...and I appreciate being in a place where everyone understands that and still is willing to give advice and be excited along with me


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with everything that Diane has said above, but would also add a thank you to YOU for coming here and letting us share this exciting time with you and Robin.






I also agree with what she has said about Robin's milk supply. She already has a good udder, so in my opinion, there is no way that she is not going to produce milk once she foals. I am one of the few folks who never tries to get milk from my girls on the run up to foaling, and I have had mares foal up to 6 weeks before their known due date - with very small soft bags - but low and behold, the milk has come flooding in within hours of the foal being born.

So just relax and enjoy this exciting time, I'm sure Robin has everything under control!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys! You make me feel lots better! All I read is horror stories about red bag births and babies being positioned wrong ...nothing but scary stuff LOL. I am nervous but I do think that I can handle most of what comes up. I am not afraid to get dirty if I have to. I checked on her this am. Bag seems to have grown ever so slightly but she is not relaxing in the tailhead area yet.


----------



## Wings

No attitude? OMG What am I still doing here! I actually have been introduced as "this is Bree. Careful, in her case her bite actually is worse then her bark."



:rofl

One thing we need to remind ourselves is 90% of births happen without a drama. No excuse me while I go panic over my mares and obssess about when to put foaling alarms on


----------



## phoebeq

LOL. Have fun.  I just checked on her and the foal has changed position for sure. Not sure if it is permanent but she is definitely slimmer from the back. I will post pics in a bit.


----------



## cassie

oooh can't wait for pics



the girls seem to have answered all your questions



so I'll just sit and wait for the new piccies I think


----------



## phoebeq

Pics from this evening! The group of photos incldes comparison from 2 days ago and today.











My 2.5 year old saying hi








He loves Robin.


----------



## cassie

oh cute!!!! what a lovely little boy you have





and wow for changes! she certainly has changed



woohoo! definitley elongating behind



not much in the udder still... but as Diane and Anna have said that will come


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! He is a cutie



I am getting excited now! Hope that she doesn't make me crazy for too long! LOL


----------



## phoebeq

Well, I went on a search and found the receiver for our wireless cam, but couldn't find the camera, lol. Soooo, Robin is back in my backyard again where I can just peak out of the window and see her. Works for me! I am so ready for this baby!


----------



## Wings

Wow she's coming along great!

What are you hoping for? Colt, filly? Pinto, solid?


----------



## phoebeq

I would love a pinto



Would prefer a filly, but honestly, it doesn't matter, lol. I just want a healthy little baby and momma!


----------



## misty'smom

How exciting!!! I am new to this forum but I am getting a great education on minis here. Love reading all the threads about expecting mares and their foals! Can't wait to see the pictures of Robin's foal!!


----------



## cassie

misty said:


> How exciting!!! I am new to this forum but I am getting a great education on minis here. Love reading all the threads about expecting mares and their foals! Can't wait to see the pictures of Robin's foal!!


hey



I'm glad your learning lots



there are alot of people on here who have great knowledge to give



hope you can stick around



I sure hope you get your pinto filly!


----------



## Wings

phoebeq said:


> I would love a pinto
> 
> 
> 
> Would prefer a filly, but honestly, it doesn't matter, lol. I just want a healthy little baby and momma!


I know the feeling, when you get this close you start to forget the wishlist.


----------



## AnnaC

She's certainly moving steadily in the right direction - love the pics of your little boy by the way.





Oh, and being driven 'crazy' by these expectant Mommas is par for the course I'm afraid! In 2010 we had 13 mares foal, we had actually covered 14 mares to avoid the 'dreaded number 13', but one mare didn't hold, so we were stuck with 13. They all foaled over a period of 3 weeks - we even had 3 foal in one 24 hour period - and by the time we came to mare 13 we were totally exhausted and even more Zombie like than our friend Bree gets!! To make it worse, mare 13 was an elderly mare, very special to us, and this would be her last foal before retiring. We were terrified that something would go wrong because, although we had had several 'dramatic' foalings and two red bags amongst the other 12, we actually had 12 live foals on the ground, so the law of averages...................................

We virtually camped in her stall for the days beforehand - an experienced brood mare with many foals under her previous ownership she had had two foals for us before but was the one mare on the place that managed to give birth when our backs were turned for a minute or two! We were determined to be right there for this one which i think made her a bit cross, but eventually she just had to go into labour, lots of rolling and ups and downs - was this normal for her?? We were getting frantic - forgot all about keeping calm LOL!! Suddenly the little bubble appeared, but more ups and downs - was she trying to 'straighten' a mis-presented foal? Yes she was!! We had one foot and a nose!! Mobiles ringing to the vet! This cant be happening!! Grabbing at a halter to pop on to keep her on her feet ready for vet to arrive. But wait - no need - down she went for another push and daughter was able to feel further inside. There was the naughty foot hiding hooked up over the foals head. Whipped it back to where it should be and out he shot!! I cant tell you the relief!! Sweating brows were wiped, trembling bodies slowly relaxed, blood pressure slowly returned to normal, remembered to phone vet to tell her she could turn round and go back home! Leaving daughter to give the new baby a rub down and to take care of the cord, I gave precious Momma mare a quick hug and a kiss and headed indoors to collect a couple of strong coffee's and the deaparately needed cigarettes. LOL!!

So I dont know about these girls driving us crazy - I think we are already crazy to start this business in the first place! LOL!!


----------



## Wings

AnnaC said:


> So I dont know about these girls driving us crazy - I think we are already crazy to start this business in the first place! LOL!!


With you on that one!


----------



## phoebeq

Wow! What a story! I hope that Robin's foaling goes smoothly...

You guys are gonna get tired of me and my photos, lol. This am, she is blah looking, lol. I know the feeling! Less resistance in her tail head, but still a little there. Getting kinda jellowy. Here are pics


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Look at at that tummy!! No wonder she's feeling a bit uncomfortable poor girl!! She could still fill her udder more and elongate in her vulva, but then these things could happen suddenly within a day or two, especially as she is a maiden mare.

I'm sure you just put the tail bandage on to give us a better view of her rear end, but for the benefit of others who might read these post, I am adding the warning about bandaging the tail. Never leave a bandage on for more than half an hour unless it is loose, it is so easy to damage the circulation in the dock, often with tragic results.

Dont worry, we will never get tired of pictures! It is great to see the daily changes in the mares we are excitedly watching, so keep those pictures coming please.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks for the tip! I have read horror stories of entire tails falling out from bandages being too tight...not good. I will take it off as I was kind of worried that the last one that I did was a little tight.


----------



## Riverrose28

Hi there, My name is Terry, I'm a big lurker on this thread! Reason being, I havn't bred any mares since 2009, just can't afford it any more, but I do visit this thread from time to time for my foal fix. I also live in the boonies and can only get dial up internet so can't use mare stare. This is only a suggestion, you can take it or leave it. I bought a infant, human, monitor at walmart, it has a camera that I put in y mare stall, then I put the reciever, like a little tv in my house. It is analog and I can watch my pregnant mares from in the house, and it has sound, so I can hear if they get restless! Looking forward to your foal.

Also, I don't see any posts on here from EAgle/Renee, is she OK?


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Terry - that's a brilliant tip, I'd forgotton about the usefulness of those baby monitors!

Renee has only just got back from approx 6 weeks in the UK staying with her parents. She has posted several times, but is really very busy just now catching up with everything back home in Italy - she lurks to keep up (like you do!) but only posts occasionally at the moment.


----------



## phoebeq

I had a wireless cam for the last mare that I had foal. It worked well, but I cannot find it




All is well though. I have her just outside my bedroom window, so I am waking up a few times a night and checking on her.

She has had a couple of poops in the last hour or so...one mushy and one mushier than the last.


----------



## phoebeq

Pics from this evening...


----------



## cassie

looking good



I agree that udder needs to fill more and her rear end needs to elongate... but otherwise she is definitely looking good to go



I find the baby monitor brilliant



and I have it set up even now, (I have my show mare in at night so she will lose her winter coat) my stock horse goes crazy when something is the matter or something is not quite right with any of them so its good because I can hear him on it and can go and check on them... I'm glad you have your set up all sorted



isn't it frustrating when you can't find something you really want/ need LOL

good luck!


----------



## phoebeq

She seemed a little restless a bit ago. Wandered around the yard for a while. Stopped and scratched herself on a dog house...walked some more. Nosed around in the dirt picking at bits of green stuff (even though there is tons of it that she doesn't have to nose for, lol). Walked some more. Stared out the back gate into the pasture. Walked some more. Now she is picking at the hay a little. Seems to have chilled a bit.


----------



## phoebeq

Oh, and more mushy poops.


----------



## phoebeq

Good morning! I am on my way out this morning, but I have pics of our big girl! When I get back home, I will add some pictures of the rest of my petting zoo  Robin's boobies are growing. Vulva is still pink inside. She sucked up when I lifted her tail so she doesn't even look as elongated as she did yesterday, lol. She is still having mushy poops though. I'd say that she is progressing still



Back later!!


----------



## phoebeq

Okay...prepare yourselves...I am a bit of an animal lover and a photographer.

I will start with the biggest and newest member of my herd. Her name is Fiona and she is a 7 year old Clydesdale mare. She was a rescue of sorts. She was being pastured in a sandy area and just kept losing weight. She was pretty close to dying when she was taken to a friend's place. From the second that she arrived, I swore that she would be mine, and now she is



She still has a little ways to go, but she has made TONS of progress in the past few months!
















Next is Dakota...he is my baby. He is a total jackhole and goes through fences like I have never seen, but he is MY jackhole and I love him, lol.






Then there is Breezy...she is my husband's horse.






More in next post...


----------



## phoebeq

Next is Jack. He is actually for sale right now. I am not experienced or confident enough to continue his training



I will miss him...






Then there are my two donkeys...Jose', the miniature and Brandy, the standard...






Next are the dogs...Betty, a great dane/mastiff cross...Maggie, a Golden Retriever...Chugs, a Chi/Pug cross...Barry White, a Great Pyrenees...
















See Barry in the next post


----------



## phoebeq

Then, we have the cats...Mudbug is the black kitten, Pumpkin is the orange, and Winston is the longhaired















Last, we have the rest of the crew...the chickens, ducks, and goose!











So, there you have it...I have a lot of critters, lol.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh how absolutely brilliant!! Thank you so much for taking the trouble to post their pictures - what a fabulous collection of furry and feathered friends you have sharing your life!!



:ThumbUp

You are doing an amazing job with Fiona - she's very lucky she found you!

Again, thank you - they are all just beautiful.


----------



## Wings

Love them, great photos and a great zoo!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys! I love them to bits!!

Now, onto Robin...

I have a very angry little pony on my hands right now. I really think that she maybe starting the first stages of labor. She is biting at her belly, pawing at the ground, ears are back continuously. She has tried to kill my chickens a few times and just looks REALLY uncomfortable right now. She gets really mad and she will throw her head around and then go after the nearest chicken. I don't know if it is just the rain or what (it has never bothered her before and neither have the chickens), but she is really unhappy right now.

Opinions??


----------



## Wings

Hormones! Could be in first stage, could just be very close but they always do something when they get this close. Keeping my fingers crossed! I better go tell Painted Lady to hurry up if she wants to win


----------



## phoebeq

She was a cranky snot! Would it be possible for a mare going into labor to run around bucking some?? Because she was really going after those chickens, lol.


----------



## Wings

They can be VERY active



always depends on the mare.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! Good to know


----------



## Wings

:gaah

I need a foal fix, Robin! Painted Lady! Hurry up!!! I don't think I can handle the suspense!


----------



## phoebeq

You're telling me! She is killing me, lol.


----------



## Wings

Well at least we can suffer together, that's the REAL reason behind this forum. The help and chats are nice but really it's just so we can find other's to share our suffering


----------



## phoebeq

Works for me!


----------



## phoebeq

I wasn't able to even consider getting photos of fatty this evening...she was way too cranky, lol. She wouldn't stand still for anything. Even trying to get a photo of her side, she came over and stuck her nose in my face. She is really acting kind of off...I did see that her nips were pointing more downward even though her bag wasn't any bigger. Didn't get much of a look at her backside, but she did seem a little more elongated, though nothing to write home about. She is eating her hay right now. I will definitely be watching her though, lol.


----------



## Wings

Sometimes they go through a real cranky stage when bubs does that final shift into position, one of my girls is a pain to handle at that point as everything I do seems to annoy her! Painted Lady seems to have passed her cranky stage and has become very clingy, both towards me and her paddock mate. Another of my girls rubs on everything in the final days, trees, fence, me, water trough. You can see how individual they are about it, they love to keep us guessing!


----------



## phoebeq

It was funny, because now she is very needy. Comes over, away from her hay, stands by me, sticks her nose in my face, and just stays there. Then she will nudge on my pants. She doesn't go back to her hay until I am back inside the house.


----------



## Wings

Really is begining to sound like a Robin v Painted Lady race






Now wouldn't it be funny if they went around the same time



As long as I get the filly fairy and the pinto fairy, I have the perfect name for a pinto filly!!


----------



## phoebeq

Lol, That would be pretty funny! We should both get Pinto fillies! Then it would just be perfect


----------



## Wings

Well we have very similar chances!

Both stallions are black tobiano, both mares are chetsnut tobiano. Painted Lady just adds splash to my mix. We so need matching foals!



:rofl


----------



## phoebeq

That would be pretty darn awesome


----------



## Wings

Alright foal fairies/pixies/gnomes/etc you have our order, you know their due soon so clear your schedules!





2 days of foal alarms and I've already lost it


----------



## phoebeq

Lol, I see nothing wrong with your comments...maybe I have lost it as well??


----------



## Wings

Probably





My usual pattern is a get even sillier when the alarm is on, after those few days I get crankier and crankier...I become "Zombie Wings/Bree"



My friends and family go into hiding until it's all over, but the Aunties here find it funny


----------



## phoebeq

Hey at least we get some entertainment while waiting for our own little ones


----------



## Wings

:rofl true that!


----------



## phoebeq

Well, I didn't think it possible, but the winch seems to have fooled me. It looks as though the baby is no longer in position to come into the outside world. I guess we aren't as close as it seemed. Here are pics from tonight.


----------



## cassie

wow back to being wide load alert!! LOL oh dear poor thing! now, we don't want her foaling until that baby changes position





she sure looks happy and healthy though



I would like to see a little more filling of that udder and then we are good to go





haha yes we LOVE zomby Bree she is so much fun LOL ( we are all crazy here so thats why we all get along so well hehe)

come on girls the race is on!!


----------



## phoebeq

I am officially pouting now...

Sad thing is, I JUST found out that she was pregnant and I am completely impatient. Could you imagine if I would have known all along??


----------



## Wings

The first few months are easy! They're the stallion's concern then



Then you wait a bit to see if a baby belly forms (or you test them) and then you watch the belly grow and it is all this wonderful far away thing.

Then you bring the mares in and you wait...and wait...

....and wait

..and wait some more.

You've jumped straight into the worst stage!


----------



## phoebeq

Well crap...

Lol


----------



## Wings

Don't worry, we understand. Have cake


----------



## phoebeq

Mmmmm...now I am hungry.


----------



## cassie

haha I'm not I'm eating lunch right now lol, I felt exactly the same way last yr with Suz lol

she is definitley pregnant n definitley close!!




wnt be long but I know its hard :/


----------



## AnnaC

Hate to be the one to say it but, whatever we think we know or however many last minute signs we think we see, the only thing that is certain is the fact that these girls will foal when THEY are ready!! LOL!!

Lets face it, most of these girls are sneaky, ALL of them like to wait until we are frustrated, tearing our hair out and well on the way towards madness, then and only then will they allow us to see what they have been cooking for the past 11 months!


----------



## Wings

A broodmare is never late! She foals exactly when she intends to


----------



## phoebeq

I'm gonna take a plunger to this little potato pretty quick here...

Pics from this AM...That looks like wax on her nipples, no? She is totally not elongated at all though...


----------



## phoebeq

BTW, I have created an album with all of the photos in one spot for easier comparison. Here is the link





https://plus.google.com/photos/112222856464947049670/albums/5780236414247472897?authkey=CMP8h_H3tp3U2AE


----------



## phoebeq

She is running around like a mad pony again this morning. Didn't finish her breakfast and is having very mushy poops. Just documenting what she is doing


----------



## phoebeq

Well, she has been walking in circles around my backyard for the past couple of hours...holding her tail out a little more than normal. I think she is trying to walk this kid out of her belly, lol.


----------



## JAX

How is Robin doing this afternoon?


----------



## phoebeq

Well, let's see...Robin is doing well. She has munched on the green stuff in the yard all afternoon. I, on the other hand, am :arg!

My children have been driving me up a wall, not to mention the big white fluffy dog that won't stop barking at every car that passes...oh AND the round little potato that is living in my backyard, and making me guess when she is going to pop a little mini potato out of her backside. So, yeah, I am losing my mind... Saw this on FB today and it is so my children...






Anyway, onto Robin. Here are pics from a few minutes ago.


----------



## phoebeq

Do you ACTUALLY think that she is still progressing? Or are you just trying to make me feel better? LOL


----------



## lexischase

I am a little late to the thread but Robin is absolutely beautiful! I cannot wait to see her little bundle of joy!!! Sooooo exciting


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks for joining in the fun


----------



## Wings

You got us, we're just humouring you. She's not pregnant at all but badly needs a diet





HUGS! Trust me this is the worst stage, the changes are small and not always permanent and the phrase "your closer every day" does NOTHING to help. Threatening with the plunger makes you feel better even if it achieves nothing


----------



## phoebeq

Well, see, now she is acting completely relaxed and chilled out. This will be the night that I say to myself, "she isn't doing anything tonight...I will sleep a little extra", and she will pop during that extra hour that I take, lol.


----------



## cassie

haha oh dear, you poor thing! its so hard when they get to this stage as Bree has said... and Robin is SOOO big LOL, I bet your both wanting this to be over and done with, but Robin is coooking that baby to perfection (hopefully with lots of loud markings!!) so we don't want her to hurry... unless she is busy putting the balls on your filly





hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!


----------



## Wings

Yup she needs to cook up a nice loud chestnut to mtach Picasso


----------



## phoebeq

Last night, I woke up and saw Robin laydown. She wasn't on her side, but I went out to check on her anyway. I stood outside of the gate and watched her. She got up when she saw me and kinda stood there. Then she almost looked like she had a fast contraction while she was standing up. She got stiff in the back end and her back legs went under her. It lasted a second and then stopped. I watched her for a little while longer and she went back to eating. Anyway, no baby yet. Here are pics from this am. She is eating this morning and acting pretty normal, except for getting aggravated with me messing with her back end, lol.


----------



## AnnaC

Yes! Progress IS being made!! Nice steady progress, just the way we like it!! As for your plunger idea, I have been known to offer a large hat pin to one or two folks on here when they are zombiefied from weeks of watching and waiting for these long awaited babies.


----------



## AnnaC

Just caught your last post - sometimes when the mares get up the baby just catches them and they stand in an 'awkward' position for a moment or two until baby shifts back to a more comfortable place, it can look like a contraction.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks Anna! I appreciate the info





I do realize that the baby will come when it comes...I just get myself excited because she looks close and then we take 3 steps backwards, lol.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! My biggest thing is that Batman will have been gone for a year on September 17th or so. I just kind of have this fear that it wasn't actually him and the baby is just REALLY big or even worse, there are twins, and that she isn't actually due till December. I have that in the back of my mind kind of scaring me


----------



## AnnaC

Please try not to panic. Two things - one she wouldn't have ANY milk bag if she wasn't due until December, and two, she is a maiden mare and they are often a bit late with their foalings. Also forget about twins - if she had twins in there she would likely have given birth well before this, twins are rarely carried full term as there just isn't room for them, which is why they dont often survive. As for her size, it is highly possible that she is carrying a lot of protective 'water' anyway. Most first foals are smaller than those born after, the only thing you may well find is that she will be greatful for your help at the birth as things are often a bit of a tight fit for a first foal and a bit of assistance in easing the foal out is very welcome.


----------



## phoebeq

I appreciate the reassurance



I'm not really panicking...just kind of have those things in the back of my mind. One thing that I can promise you is that if the time comes that help is needed, I am fully prepared to get in there and help. I even trimmed my fingernails way back, lol. I don't generally panic when it comes to my animals. I get nervous and upset, but I rarely panic. I did some clinical work at a primate research facility, so I do have some experience with injuries and such. I even splinted my young turkey's leg last year when Robin broke into their coop and stepped on him and broke his leg



I am very confident that I can handle mostly anything that is thrown at me. It really does help to have you guys going through all of this along with me though


----------



## Wings

Deep breaths!

Firstly it is rare for mares to carry a foal that will be too large for them to deliver, you'll see examples of this with finer boned arab mares going to larger and sometimes heavier stallions, small welshies to bigger stallions and often larger B sized minis covering smaller A sized minis. For an extreme example I know of a british shetland who got covered by a fresian and was fine (it was an oopps baby, too late to abort it when they found out.)

As Anna also suggests she may just carry a lot of fluid, that's what my Fantasy does which is why she always looks like she's got more then one baby onboard.

It's easy for us to forget when we are being paranoid, but 90% of the time these girls are fine, they deliver fine and the oals will be fine. The paranoia is worth it for that 10%



but it is good to remember the 90%


----------



## phoebeq

Well, no obvious progression today...here are pics.


----------



## jaymie124

Love all your animals and how you keep up with her progress. My first foal is due next April and being able to watch your mare's changes is a lot of fun and a grand learning experience for me! I am not looking forward to when my already bad inpatients gets to the hair tearing stage lol



thanks for all the great posts and pictures you are talking! I have been mostly silently watching this thread though I had posted several days ago. I'll pray your mare foals easily and make you well aware that she is ready so you can be there



and of course that baby comes soon, thrives, and knows how special and loved he/she is


----------



## cassie

she is progressing slowly but surely



I know its hard but she will foal when she is ready and we just have to wait.... and wait.... and go crazy LOL

it will be me again in a few days, as I have a mare thats just come to me to foal out LOL thought I was getting away with it this year LOL oh well mega exciting!

I can't get over how beautiful and well your girl is! she is an absoloute credit to you! can't wait to see her bubba!


----------



## phoebeq

Jaymie, I am glad that my posts have been helpful to you



Honestly, that is really why I am doing it! I know that with the last foal that I had here (was my first...mare came to me pregnant...full sized horse), I was desperately searching the internet for photos of progression and while I did find a few, there wasn't much. So, now, with this second one, I want to post all of her progress, in case someone else should be in the same boat





Cassie, thank you so much for the great compliment! I appreciate it very much! I really do try to do the best that I can for my animals



I just love this little girl. Once upon a time, I had considered selling her (just didn't do much with her and I felt bad that she got no attention), but then my 2 year old was in the backyard with her and ran up to her and was just loving her. She just stood there and took everything that he did. She is too good of a little gal to give up!

This morning's report:

Robin's tail has a lot less resistance although it is still there when she wants it, lol. Not much progress other than that. Here are pics from this AM!


----------



## phoebeq

Ya know, I have been sticking close to the house for the past week, because Robin WAS looking like she was gonna go soonish. Now, I am thinking that there is no need to stick close until I see more signs. I realize that the baby will come out when it is done cooking, but I am still pouting...I hate it when I get all excited about something, lol. I need something to keep my mind off of this


----------



## Wings

She needs those teats to seperate, come on Robin look what you're doing to your mum!


----------



## phoebeq

Pics from this evening...





















And one of Fiona after I called her for dinner


----------



## Wings

Look at those hairy big feet!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys!


----------



## jaymie124

Oh my oh my Fiona is def something enjoyable to look at love the way her colors don't meet in a straight line more of a splash... Very rare beauty you have there



I must admit I am slightly jealous


----------



## AnnaC

Lovely to see another picture of Fiona - such a great looking horse!

Robin looks great too , moving steadily in the right direction.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys...she is definitely a dream come true for me


----------



## phoebeq

Hey guys! I am headed to town today and will be gone for most of the day...I don't see anything in these photos that says to me, "don't go!", do you?


----------



## phoebeq

Lol, I promise not to


----------



## lexischase

Oh my! Fiona is absolutely stunning! Look at those feathers, just gorgeous!


----------



## Wings

jaymie124 said:


> Oh my oh my Fiona is def something enjoyable to look at love the way her colors don't meet in a straight line more of a splash.


(Hang on while I put on my colour not-yet-but-hopefully-one-day-guru hat



)

That will be sabino, very common in the lovely clydies. It causes those lovely big blazes, usually with a gap (see above her eyes) and I believe usually a chin spot. Leg and belly splashes don't have the crisp outlines you find on tobi or splash and can often bleed through the coat causing a roaning effect.

I love how you can just see her black legs poking out over the top of those front stockings!





Now I better go tell one of my friend's that her regular pinto genetic discussions have begun to sink in



:rofl


----------



## phoebeq

I too am an amateur color guru! I am kind of obsessed actually  I LOVE her Sabino markings!

Anyway, onto Robin. Today is the first day that I looked at her hooha and went, "ooooh...that looks better". She does not have the slab side look going, but she does look to have a low belly. Her nips are still pointing in. The inside of her hooha was pink. Not a lot of resistance in her tail.

Pics...The first hooha pic is while she was swishing her tail. The second is while I lifted her tail. Looks slightly open in first.


----------



## cassie

yeah I think her belly has dropped some more which is great



is she getting looser behind when you feel? can she clamp her tail down when you try to lift it or is it getting harder for her to do so? all steps forward for our gorgeous girl!


----------



## phoebeq

She has very little resistance in her tail. So, she is definitely loosening up back there


----------



## phoebeq

So, I am going to dare to say...maybe during the full moon on the 31st?? LOL...yeah right...


----------



## cassie

Yeah you never know?! Could be cool for a name


----------



## phoebeq

Pics from this AM...I think she puckered, lol.


----------



## phoebeq

Come on full moon! Do your thing! LOL


----------



## phoebeq

How fast will the pinkness in the vulva progress to red? She is darker than normal, but not red yet...


----------



## AnnaC

Unfortunately it varies as all mares are different (and don't we know it! LOL!!) In my opinion any changes mean a mare needs very careful watching, but really deep red with my girls means a foal within 24 hours.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! I will be keeping an eye on her


----------



## cassie

good luck!!!


----------



## Wings

(leans over and pokes Robin's udder) Excuse me? Udder? You should be doing something now. Hint Hint!


----------



## phoebeq

Yeah her udder is being a negative nancy...BUT, the inside of her vulva IS getting darker. I spent a little time grooming her today...pardon my poor attempt at a tail braid, lmao  AND the fact that I groomed her right next to a pile of poop, lol. Pics...


----------



## Jade10

How do you keep her soo clean, my boy is always so dirty



She is such a pretty mare hopefully she foals for you soon and everything goes smoothly


----------



## phoebeq

Hah! Clean...that's funny  She is actually pretty dirty, you just can't see it because it is all on her back down in the fur. We don't get a whole lot of rain, but when we do, ALL of my horses HAVE to roll...it especially shows on her and my cremello. Nice thing is, that it is normally not visible by the next day





I think Robin was mucking with me. Gone back to lighter pink now


----------



## Wings

She might be a last minute udder developer type


----------



## phoebeq

Ya know, I don't think that I would be having this hard of a time, if I wasn't so intent on being present for the foaling. If I knew she would be fine on her own, I would just forget about it and occupy myself with other things, lol. But, because I feel a strong need to be there incase help is needed, I am having to check her all of the time. I am watching the pot and it feels like it is never gonna boil!!

Pics from this AM





















And just because, here is one that I took yesterday of my mini donk, Jose'


----------



## phoebeq

Pics from this evening. Still nada in the udder department...


----------



## cassie

hey thats a bit more of a V happening in that tummy katy! she is looking wide again but even... come on girl! show us the goods! fill that udder then its time for your gorgeous baby to make his/her appearance!


----------



## Wings

What is it with mares and udders this year? Generally they seem determined to torment us and hold back on them! Girls I do not like this, please think of something new to torment us with next season





Robin looks fantastic



She's bright, healthy and that tummy looks awesome.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys. I am so over this mare, lol. My wonderful children have decided to drive me insane tonight (not like they don't do it every night), so I am on the verge of a straight jacket...


----------



## phoebeq

Well, my hubby will be home from work tomorrow, so maybe she was just waiting until I had a babysitter


----------



## cassie

haha maybe




hoping she gets that udder filled shortly for you!


----------



## Wings

We all go nuts... and we never quite recover


----------



## AnnaC

That tummy is certainly moving into position.





Maybe she will foal and fill her udder as she gives birth? These girls certainly like to keep us guessing dont they! LOL!!


----------



## phoebeq

There has been a lot of pacing. I woke up at 4:30AM and she was walking circles around the yard. She would stop and stand but only for a second, then she would go back to walking. Woke up at 5:30...same. Woke up at 6:30...same. She is eating her hay now, so maybe she was just grumpy, lol.

Pics from this AM...nothing interesting


----------



## phoebeq

Alrighty...not much to report. I spent some time grooming her today and she seemed to enjoy it



She LOVES my little massager thingy, lol. She is giving me her "ooooooh yeah, that's the spot" face in one of the pictures 

Pics from this evening...


----------



## JAX

Hmmm belly is not sticking out so far on the sides as it was before.


----------



## cassie

looking good!





the mare that I'm foaling out at the moment, is one of those mares that are the sneaky sort... her owner says that she only bags up 1/2 - 3/4 and then after she foals the milk comes in... makes it even more fun!

lol

hoping your mare isn't like that though... come on Robin! we want to see the milk please!!!


----------



## cassie

and talking about milk... hope this makes you all laugh














:rofl



:rofl



:rofl its from the movie Cranford (a BBC classic) I was watching it last night with two of my best friends... we laughed and laughed when we saw the poor cow in PJ's LOL


----------



## phoebeq

That is great! LOL. Definitely lightened my spirits as I try to clean house like mad before hubby gets home from work and wants to shoot me, lmao


----------



## AnnaC

Oh that is so funny Cassie - must be a very laid back cow!!


----------



## cassie

haha I reckon!!!! lol


----------



## phoebeq

So...I will post pics in a bit. Tummy looked lower but that was it. She yanked her tail away from me like she wasn't even pregnant...wont be anytime soon


----------



## phoebeq

So here are pics from this evening. She looks like she is definitely getting the "V", but then she also looks widish from behind...splain that one, lol.


----------



## lexischase

She looks way more wide from behind!


----------



## phoebeq

Yep. She tends to do that in the afternoons. But she is continuing to drop into the V shape in her belly. It has been suggested that she has a lot of fluid? I dunno...


----------



## phoebeq

So, here is a comparison of photos from yesterday afternoon to this afternoon...none of it really makes any sense, lol. She is a teeny bit fuller in the udders today and a lot more V'd and a little wider...


----------



## cassie

I agree with Diane, she is looking fantastic! and I can see a small difference in udder which is awesome!



good luck!


----------



## phoebeq

Okay, I figured it out. The last time that Batman and Robin were together was September 13th. I turned her out into the pasture that day and Batman stayed in the backyard until the 20th when he went to his new home. So, today would be day 353 from the last day that they were together. I guess my girl is gonna be one of those that goes over a year...poor thing, lol.

Pics from this AM...


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! She is looking huge!! I think you are going to have to more or less forget waiting for her udder to show you any 'final' stages and put her down to one of those girls who will bag up properly at foaling time. She looks as though she is going to produce very soon to me - I would be keeping an eye out for any changes in the colour inside her vulva to give you your 'last minute' signs.


----------



## phoebeq

LOL, great...just when I finally start telling myself that she is gonna be a while  I will post pics from this evening in a little while. My computer is in the living room and my 6 year old has his older friends over...they might start to wonder if I pull up pony porn on the computer, lmao. She is looking about the same, but I DID checker her vulva color. It was pink, but got a good bit darker deeper in. Very different than the normal pink all the way through. She isn't really showing any behavioral signs though. Eating her hay right now. MAYBE a little less active? Seemed to stand around a lot, rather than picking through the green stuff in the yard today.


----------



## phoebeq

Nothing exciting to report  Pics from this evening...


----------



## cassie

looking gorgeous and VERY pregnant!!!!


----------



## phoebeq

Okay, well we have had some changes today...I dunno if I would consider it progress, but definitely changes, lol. Her bag actually deflated some from yesterday when I looked at around noonish...then, this evening, it was back up a little bigger than normal. She looks pretty V'd to me. There is a little bit of dried blood on her hooha, remnants of mucus plug perhaps?? Pics...first pics are from about noon...others from about 4:30pm.


----------



## phoebeq

Sounds good to me



Here are a few more that I took just now...

Sorry for the extreme close up but I wanted your opinion on if you think that could be residue from the mucus plug...


----------



## cassie

starting to look good



yay for Robin!!


----------



## phoebeq

She is such a little pig...I really get the feeling that she will be one of those that eats WHILE she is in labor, lol.


----------



## Wings

She's looking good, that udder is certainly moving forward!


----------



## phoebeq

What do you guys think about the possible mucus plug??


----------



## cassie

could be it



I'm not really good with all that... but some mares have it a while before and some not long before... just depends on her I think



she is definitley moving in the right direction though!


----------



## AnnaC

Not long to go now!! She's looking both great and progressing steadily.


----------



## phoebeq

I had to go to town today and I'm still not back home yet. I am crossing my fingers that there is some more progress when I get home LOL.


----------



## phoebeq

Nada...About the same. MAYBE a little more filling in the udder. Pics...


----------



## countrymini

I've been loving following this thread. Your mare is gorgeous. Hopefully she's start some action for you soon lol


----------



## cassie

once she gets to the final stages you should see changes every day, but up until then she will go up and down and all over the place, at the same point with my mare LOL so much fun! LOL not!


----------



## Wings

She's the real slow and steady type isn't she. But she's looking lovely


----------



## phoebeq

Okay, we have some development in the udder department. I'm picking up some hay right now but when I get home I will post pics. Still have resistence in the tail and hooha doesn't look interesting but we are getting boobies!


----------



## phoebeq

Okay...here are pics. The two that are side by sides, first was from about 7AM...second was from about 10:30AM.


----------



## cassie

woohoo!! YAY for progress!!!



can't wait to see this little one!!!!


----------



## phoebeq

Pics from around 5PM...


----------



## countrymini

She's definitely getting some good sized boobies now. Cant wait to see bub!


----------



## AnnaC

Getting to the really exciting stage now!!


----------



## phoebeq

Little brat...her dang udder has gone back down some  Pics from this afternoon...


----------



## countrymini

she is a beautiful little brat tho lol.


----------



## phoebeq

Well, I am sure that she will hold out for an extra few days now. I had to put my full sized fatty in the corral next to her today. He is a bad boy and is in time out for going through fences. So with that change, I am sure she will hold off, lol. They get along fine though and still have a fence between them



As long as he was easily accessible, I did go in and torture him a bit though 






And just because I love it, here is one that I took of Fiona today


----------



## jaymie124

Omg beautiful picture of Fiona! It's stunning! I could see that framed and on my wall LOL I find it funny how my stallion broke out of his pen today as well bet they had somehow planned that one.. Spoke on the wind I bet! Lol I bet it is disappointing for you with her bag going down (I know I am so can imagine what her mama is thinking right now  And I agree whole heartedly with what country mini said



yes a VERY Beautiful little brat lol bet this foal will definately be something very enjoyable to look at as well  in all of her pictures she seems to have quite a personality what is hers like?


----------



## jaymie124

Btw how do you get your ponies to let you braid their tails so it actually looks like a braid and not a mess? mine always seem to find invisible flies to swat at when I start even in winter hmmmm  you have quite a variety in Ponies all very unique


----------



## phoebeq

jaymie124 said:


> Omg beautiful picture of Fiona! It's stunning! I could see that framed and on my wall LOL I find it funny how my stallion broke out of his pen today as well bet they had somehow planned that one.. Spoke on the wind I bet! Lol I bet it is disappointing for you with her bag going down (I know I am so can imagine what her mama is thinking right now  And I agree whole heartedly with what country mini said
> 
> 
> 
> yes a VERY Beautiful little brat lol bet this foal will definately be something very enjoyable to look at as well  in all of her pictures she seems to have quite a personality what is hers like?


Well thank you...I do sell prints  LOL.

I bet they did plan that...Dakota is a big, fat, pain in the butt, but I love him dearly, so I tolerate it (mostly, lol). He was my first "heart horse". Fiona is my second and has wormed her way into my heart very quickly. I LOVE that big girl so much that it is crazy.

Robin is a great little girl. She has the best personality with kids. Very tolerant and puts up with anything. My 6 year old was jumping her in hand about 6 months ago (before we knew she was pregnant). Here is a picture! She does great!
















Now, with adults, she is very tolerant to a point, but will let you know when she gets annoyed, lol. She doesn't kick (or hasn't yet, lmao), but she will fidget and pin her ears to let you know that she is displeased. She is very affectionate and loves attention. I love my teeny potato 

Here is one of Batman and Robin playing in May of 2011










As far as braiding, they don't really swat at anything, but they do sometimes start to move their butts to one side or the other, in which case, I just hang on and follow them, lol. It took me a few tries to get it actually looking like a braid though. I just learned how to do the "french braid" type doohicky.


----------



## jaymie124

Aww she is so adorable! Sounds like one of my minis those two together are gonna make an excellent little baby for you



are you going to keep him/her? Or have you decided yet? I don't know if any of my babies will ever leave LOL Also love the picture of your son cuddeling with her



heck I just love all your photos  I can't seem to get my ponies to cooperate maybe they need a lecture from you  I might just have to save some money and get some from you  lol I'm only at 4 months with my confirmed preggy mare but I pretty much already have everything I will need for the first year for two foals!! XD the baby stuff is to cute in the super small sizes



Btw what size tires are those? They look like they make a better jump then 2 buckets and a broom LOL xD How old is your son? They pics look like different ages do you have two? Or just older pics?


----------



## Wings

Great pics as always





Sounds like Robin has been chatting with Beauty. I say if we don't see something soon we go in with the plungers


----------



## AnnaC

Those pictures are all just wonderful - but the one of Fiona is fantastic!!

And dont worry about Robin's udder going up and down a bit - all perfectly normal and means that 'things' are progressing!


----------



## phoebeq

Well, we had some butt pressing this morning. She would kinda scratch her butt a little and then just stand with it pressed up against something. She is eating her hay now. Boobies are less than thrilling and so is her hooha. Pics...


----------



## phoebeq

Checked inside her hooha...looking a good bit darker...


----------



## phoebeq

Not much change in boobies and belly, but her hooha has started getting darker inside. No pics of that, but here are pics of the rest...


----------



## jaymie124

She's looking good and healthy!! What day is she on?


----------



## Wings

Was going to ask the same question, she is looking great though! She's slower on the udder but maybe she will foal with a small bag? Dreamy certainly didn't have a large one and I really only knew a day or 2 out that she'd reached that last stage because of it.


----------



## phoebeq

Today would be day 360 from the last day that she and Batman were together. Ugh...

So, she wouldn't let me check her hooha and almost kicked my head off when I tried to touch her udder, lol. Cranky butt... She does have some discharge though...let me know what you think about color and such, please. After reading that thread about placentitis, I am kinda paranoid now.

Pics...


----------



## AnnaC

I agree with Diane - she's looking good and there is nothing that I can see to worry about at this stage. Just go on keeping a very close eye on her!!


----------



## phoebeq

Blah, blah, blah...her hooha isn't as dark anymore  Boobies are growing some though. Pics...


----------



## countrymini

Poor girl, she is MASSIVE.


----------



## phoebeq

Meh...not much to report. She has obviously been doing some major but scratching though...I guess I will be rebraiding her tail today, lol. Pics...


----------



## phoebeq

I am only doing it for now...makes it easier for me to see what is going on UNDER her tail and between her legs  I don't plan to leave it braided after she foals though. It is also something that I can do to spend a little time with her. She seems to enjoy when I do it and always stands perfectly still...almost falling asleep


----------



## Wings

Do you know what her dates would be if she was covered by the second stallion?


----------



## phoebeq

Second stallion covered her on January 17th.


----------



## phoebeq

So, she would be 235 days or so. Think that she could be progressing like this, that early? I have been wondering about that all along.


----------



## Wings

Have to agree that Batman still seems the more likely sire.

Mares! If only they would make sense!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks



Kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## Wings

Hopefully she does something more exciting for you soon, it's so hard when you feel like you're going nowhere!

So worth it when the foal arrives though


----------



## phoebeq

Yep. I keep telling myself that she could still go another 2 weeks easily...


----------



## Wings

It's easy to say or hear it though, so much harder to accept it! People keep saying that to me about Beauty and I threaten to wallop them with the plunger I'm threatening HER with


----------



## phoebeq

Lol, yeah, that's about how I am feeling right now!


----------



## cassie

so true Diane





she is looking so good



wow she does get big doesn't she LOL poor sweet thing!


----------



## AnnaC

Ah bless her! But try not to worry - she'll go POP when she's ready LOL!!


----------



## phoebeq

She seems to have V'd some, but she is still 10ft wide! Could she just have a lot of fluid in there? I just don't see her ever getting the slab sided look...she is so big! LOL. Here are pics from this AM...


----------



## Wings

Fantasy never lost the wide load look, she carries a lot of fluid and it has stretched her belly as well... which onto her third foal means she always looks large! Wouldn't be suprised if Robin is the same


----------



## phoebeq

Great



Thanks for the info!

I started Robin on some alfalfa cubes this evening. About 5 or so, soaked in water, and gave her a little less grass hay. From what I have been told here, this should help with milk production.

Pics from this evening...


----------



## cassie

looking good progressing slowly but well



I bet your sick of this waiting and just want her baby to arrive!!


----------



## countrymini

This looks like a "do you mind, you're obsession with my back end is getting creepy" kinda look


----------



## phoebeq

Lmao...it really does


----------



## phoebeq

Okay, so tell me if this is something...Normally when I check the color of her hooha, it isn't very relaxed and doesn't open very easily, if that makes sense. Today, it was VERY relaxed and opened very wide with little effort. Thoughts on this?? She wasn't very dark inside, but darker than normal.


----------



## Wings

Keep an eye on her and see if it stays consistent. Dreamy did that 2 weeks out from foaling but she must have been rubbing as it went back to normal by the next check and didn't loosen up until closer to the day.


----------



## phoebeq

Well, I have been sitting at my window, watching Robin for about 30 minutes. We started with a lot of tail swishing and then some kicking at her belly. Even got a belly bite or two. All while she was stuffing her face, mind you LOL. When she walked by the window, I could see that her hooha was looking pretty relaxed as well. Now she is just grazing on the green stuff and seems more relaxed. I guess baby was just annoying her. I will be keeping a close eye on her tonight though. We have a front coming through tomorrow night so my guess is she will wait until it is pouring rain and cold LOL.


----------



## Wings

Keep an eye on her, 4 hours before foaling Dreamy was chilled out munching on the hay pile. Not all mares lose itnerest in their food as they get close.

Fingers crossed she does something exciting!


----------



## AnnaC

Ooooo things might be happening soon!!


----------



## phoebeq

Nada...dang mare. I haven't been out to feed yet, so pics will come in an hour or so


----------



## phoebeq

Yep, so, no much interesting going on this AM. Still keeping a close eye on her though, with this system coming through in the next couple of days.

Pics...


----------



## phoebeq

And just because I thought it was cute, here is one of Dakota begging over the fence  Excuse the bad patch job...The horses just LOVE to tear up that wooden fence when they are in the corral. We hope to replace that entire line soonish, lol.


----------



## phoebeq

Well, I don't normally post midday photos, but I thought this was call for an extra post 

Udders appear to have grown since this AM, as well as a little more relaxation in her hooha. It still opens very wide, very easily when I check the color. Not getting any darker yet though.


----------



## jaymie124

Post photos all times of the day



or night  sounds like she's getting closer! I can see the relaxation in her hooha stretches down more. I am watching all times of the day so keep us posted at it happens!



btw you Dakota is such a pretty pony what breed is he?


----------



## Wings

WOOOHOOO!!!! PROGRESS!!!!

GO ROBIN!


----------



## phoebeq

Not much change since the last post, but as long as we didn't go backwards, I am happy with that!

Jaymie, Dakota is a mutt as far as I know. Just a cremello mutt, lol. I wouldn't doubt if he has some draft in him somewhere, as he is quite thick (and not just because he is fat, lol). He isn't tall, but he is certainly a stout boy



I love him to death!

Pics from this evening...


----------



## jaymie124

Oh she is so tell tale with her expressions! Lol well even if a mutt still a beauty



she is so very round! It looks to me like she may have dropped and became more v shaped? She looks so silly with big swollen belly and slim legs



Her front legs appear short from the angle and drop of her belly bet she "wobbles" more than walks poor girl bet she's hoping it's soon too! I wish there was some salve or something I could get you to help her get baby on the ground faster LOL I'm (sure we all are!) dying to see what little one's color and gender will be such pretty parents I'm guessing baby will just be gorgeous!


----------



## jaymie124

Even since your photos from this morning she seems a bit more v shaped. I have heard that some mares stay big and round and never seem to "flatten" or give that thinner tummy look from the back as baby gets in position. I've seen photos of two mares about the same in pregnancy where one looks like just down right pregnant big swollen belly probably wouldnt have fit in the avg 2 horse trailer LOL and the other like she was gonna foal belly shape was nearly perfect. Guess which one foaled in the next day? The big swollen belly! I was surprised can't remember where I saw that wishing I would though  Now I'm just having my first preggy mare so I've learned from my local friends who breed, online, books, vets, etc what's the color and looseness of her hooha? Sorry I'm writing you a big book here


----------



## phoebeq

Not a problem at all! I find it interesting





Last night, she was definitely showing signs that it will be soon. A while back, Robin colicked and my first sign of her discomfort was that she would stand with one of her back legs stretched out behind her. She did this very early thus morning. About 5am or so. Of course, now, it is pouring rain and getting pretty chilly out. I hope she waits a little while now! Lol. I will attempt to get photos this am but I am doubting I will be able to with the weather


----------



## jaymie124

What's she doing at this point? Probably a good thing you took note of that leg its helping you out! I bet it's getting all muddy where she's been eating


----------



## phoebeq

Ugh...what a nasty day. It has been raining since I woke up this morning. It has also gotten colder. Temp is only 48 right now. Recently, our shelter blew down and we have not been able to get a new one put up yet, so she was just standing in the rain, which normally doesn't bother her. I had been watching her pretty closely all morning and she finally started to shiver. So, I went and got her and brought her to the front porch. I dried her off and put her waterproof blanket on. Then I just closed the gate to the road and left her out there to graze and have access to the porch if she really wanted to get out of the rain. She is now munching away on the round bale of grass hay that I have been feeding from and has stopped shivering. She looks much happier now, so all is well. I am going out there and checking on her every 30 minutes or so, lol. Sucks not having an easy view  This nasty weather has made me realize that we need to get on the ball with the shelter though... It only happens once a year or so, but jeez.

Oh, and her bag appears to have grown slightly overnight...not much though. Hopefully, it will dry up some this afternoon and I can get a few photos. I also hope that she holds off until this weather passes, lol.


----------



## phoebeq

Well, since fatty pants was all warmed up and still just standing in the rain eating hay, I just pit a big pile of hay in the backyard and moves her back where I could keep a closer eye on her. She stood, happily munching away at her hay for a bit and then a couple of times, I saw her stop chewing and lift her head up a little (like they do when they feel pain), pin her ears back and just stand very still for about 30 sec to a minute and then she would continue eating. After about 20 or 30 minutes of this, she stopped eating and has now been standing with her butt pressed up on the fence. Every once in a while I will see her head go up like something hurts. I am continuing to keep an eye on her.

She still has her blanket on but I have already decided that if she does anything major, I will go out and take it off or at least fold the back half forward some.


----------



## AnnaC

Hummmm sounds interesting!! Hope that nasty weather passes quickly! Is your porch large enough for you to enlose it somehow if she should foal? Just thinking of a bit of shelter for baby plus somewhere dry to lie down. New born/young foals do seem to cope quite well with short periosd of bad weather, especially if they are rugged, but having to lie down on wet ground is not that good for them.

Bet you are getting really excited now!!


----------



## phoebeq

Okay, so the weather is supposed to start clearing out after midnight tonight. I suppose that I could clear off the front porch completely and block off a spot for them. It is only about 3.5 to 4 feet wide or so and goes the front length of the house. I will speak with hubby when he gets back home about what I can do if she should foal before the rain quits. She is back to eating her hay now. I went out to check on her and the resistance in her tail is way low. I couldn't get a good look at her udders, but they appeared to have grown slightly. She didn't give me a good look at her hooha either, but it didn't look very dark. I am kind of crossing my fingers that she waits till tomorrow, but we all know how that goes! LOL.


----------



## jaymie124

sounds like she's really close just think of the story you could tell about her foaling in your porch lol




maybe she'll hold off till early morning or so



good luck to the both of you


----------



## Wings

Certainly sounds like something has shifted, keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## phoebeq

Well no useful pics this evening yet but here is one of her with her blankly on


----------



## countrymini

Cant believe you can get a blanket that fits lol

Hope she holds off till the morning for you


----------



## phoebeq

Hah! Barely! It is her regular blanket and I had to loosen the belly straps all of the way. It was so funny to see her tummy hanging out of the bottom when I first put it on


----------



## countrymini




----------



## phoebeq

I checked the radar and appears that, except for a few pop up showers, we SHOULD be mostly done with the rain



Robin is happily munching on her hay. I will be watching her closely through out the night and should she show signs, I will certainly figure out a place for them. Sorry for the delay in posting, I was out taking photos of the BEAUTIFUL sunset the followed today's nasty weather! I am about to edit some and I will post a few for you guys in a little bit 

Pics of Robin...


----------



## countrymini

Robin looks about 20kgs lighter in that rug, very slimming. I need to buy on for myself.


----------



## phoebeq

Lmao...best part? I had to do the same thing with the belly bands (loosen them all of the way) for Dakota!! F.A.T. boy, lol.


----------



## phoebeq

Here is a link to one of the photos that I took of the sunset...it was amazing





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=381557725250457&set=a.210017959071102.52991.123502881055944&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## countrymini

very noice!


----------



## AnnaC

What a fabulous photo - it must have been amazing to see in 'real life'.





Love the pics of Robin in her very smart (and slimming!) rug. Hope the nasty rain has now gone on its way and things can dry out a bit for you.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Robin.


----------



## Wings

:rofl


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys! No baby yet. Weather appears to be moving out. I am hoping for some sun to dry everything up





Robin is resting, and there is still hay on the ground...very odd for round Robin, LOL. Pics soon.


----------



## phoebeq

She is eating and looking fairly comfy


----------



## phoebeq

I never see her lay down during the day. She appears to just be resting though...

As I was attaching the photo, she rolled and strode up really fast.


----------



## phoebeq

Now she is eating again...


----------



## phoebeq

From about 2PM on, she has acted like a normal, not pregnant horse...before that, she was kinda kicking at her belly some and shifting her weight a lot. Now, she is eating her hay like normal. This mare will be the end of me 

Pics...


----------



## countrymini

that is too funny. (notice I'm laughing now.... might be different in december lol)


----------



## Wings

Don't worry we'll still be able to have fun at your expense when it's your turn






:rofl

I'll trade you Beauty for Robin! Beauty is the queen of up and down foaling signs as well as the "OMG something is happening!........ no wait, it's not. Got ya!" routine. At least Robin's been relativly nice in progressing!


----------



## countrymini

I know, I shouldn't have said anything


----------



## AnnaC

She looks so very cute lying there - whatever else she's getting up to!


----------



## phoebeq

Okay...so here is the deal. Before I start a recount of this morning's events, I will start with this. Hubby and I just had a serious discussion about finances yesterday, as we are having some issues with over spending (both of us, lol). Anyway, we will be EXTREMELY tight until next Friday when hubby gets paid. As in, I am not allowed to leave the house until then...it is that bad. Anyway, it is temporary, but it is very bad timing apparently...

This morning, I sat in bed watching Robin look very uncomfortable...lots of pacing, lots of glaring at her belly, etc. When I went out to feed and take photos of her, I noticed a dark discharge



I immediately remembered the thread on here about placentitis...I called my vet, whom is apparently on a hunting trip. The only reason I was able to consider calling her was because she is very good about letting me pay when I can. So...no go with my normal vet. I sent a photo of the discharge to my SIL (vet). She said that it was not normal and that it could be placentitis and I should probably get her on some antibiotics. Well, luckily, we keep some on hand. I told her what kind we had and she said that was fine and told me the dosage. So I am giving her antibiotics 2x a day for now. My vet will be back on Monday...at which time, I will call her and get her out here to give Robin a lookover. I asked SIL if she would be okay till then, and she said as long as it hasn't been going on long, she should be fine. I have been checking her very closely, as you all know, and this is the first that I have seen, so I think that I caught it early. She did say to be on the look out for red bag, should she foal before then, which I had planned on doing anyway  Anyway, she eased my mind on it big time. If you guys could tell me about your experience with placentitis this close to foaling, it would be very helpful. Thanks a bunch. And thank you in advance for not judging me on waiting until monday. I know that it is not ideal, but at this point, I am doing the absolute best that I can. What crappy timing.

Btw, she is now peacefully eating her hay. Not a care in the world...

Pics...including one of the discharge for educational purposes.


----------



## phoebeq

She is mad at me now


----------



## phoebeq

I remembered that we have some Uniprim that I will start using tonight instead of the injectible. I really don't like her losing her trust in me at this point. I have not seen anymore discharge and she appears to be acting pretty normal. I am having my own, private marestare right here from my living room window. LOL.


----------



## countrymini

On no, hope it ends up being nothing, poor girl.


----------



## phoebeq

Me too. SIL assured me that as long as I caught it early and got her on antibiotics, that there wasn't much else that I could do at this point. Told me to still have the vet out on Monday and that she should be just fine until then. So, that is my plan.


----------



## AnnaC

I've not had experience of this, but feel sure that as Robin seems fine in herself, you are doing the rght thing. Anyway it is always better to have your regular vet out to check on things rather than 'any' vet, unless, of course it is an emergency.

Wishing you and Robin good luck - will be saying few prayers for you over the weekend.


----------



## phoebeq

Thank you Anna. She really is acting pretty darn normal. I think that if things were very bad with the infection, her behavior would be off in some way.

After some bribing with an alfalfa cube, Robin is my buddy again, lol. Here are a few pics from a few minutes ago...her bag is changing...


----------



## countrymini

Is that your house right there? Poor girl, she's going to feel like there's no gravity when this baby finally comes out lol


----------



## phoebeq

Lol, so true. Yep, that is our house. That window that is always in the background is my bedroom window. I have very easy access to check her through out the night, which is why I like her back there


----------



## JAX

I think you are doing the right thing. Here is my experience with Placentitis. My mare started to bag up at 5 months pregnant. She was put on 1 full scoop of Uniprim once a day to treat the infection, and also on 2.5ccs of Regumate once per day to keep her from foaling since the foal would have no chance of survival at that stage of the pregnancy. Because Robin is due at any time I am not sure that a vet would even bother with the hormone therapy right now. So I am guessing that what you are doing for her is probably all that your vet would be doing anyway. I too would be very watchful for possible red bag as maybe the SIL is thinking that the discharge is due to separation happening now... My fingers are crossed for a quick uneventful birthing with a very happy ending!


----------



## Wings

Generally with discharge it is more the duration then the existence that can be a warning sign, sounds like your on the ball though


----------



## phoebeq

Thank you so much guys! You are making me feel so much better



She had the shot of penicillin this am, which was supposed to be a 2x per day shot, so this evening, I started her on 2/3 of a scoop of Uniprim. I was just going by the dosage on the container and a guessed weight of approximately 300lb, which was what SIL went by this AM with the shot.

The resistance in her tail is just about nada, so maybe she will go before monday, lol. Thanks again for all of the tips and info! I will go out and take some more pics in a little while


----------



## phoebeq

Okay, so wth?? Her bag has almost completely deflated on one side!! Grrrr...I am going to need a straight jacket pretty soon...

Pics...sorry if they are huge.


----------



## Wings

I hate it when they do that!

Does she let you milk her?


----------



## phoebeq

Not a chance, lol.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks Diane! I wish that I could bribe her to visit! I am sure if she were closer than 1200 miles away, that she would too



She is an equine reproduction vet. She mostly works on surrogate mares for race horses, but mostly the same thing, minus the size difference 

I wrote her an e-mail this am with several questions for her to answer at her convenience. I asked about septicemia in the foal, signs of it, the deflation of her bag yesterday, etc. When she replies, I will certainly share her answers!

Robin seemed pretty relaxed everytime I checked on her last night. She is eating her hay this morning and appears to be feeling normal. I was feeling her belly today, up high on her flank towards her back. On the left side, it was hollow feeling, but on the right, I could either feel a head or a shoulder. Her bag has started to come back some, but still isn't as full as it was.

Pics...


----------



## phoebeq

So...I have been wondering this ever since I felt it this am. Could the baby be in position and what I am feeling on the right flank is it's head? Could all of the fluid be on the left side and the foal could be kind of off to one side?? I am just completely a mess now. She was progressing so nicely and then nada. I am just afraid something has happened to the baby inside and that is why she has stopped. When a baby dies inside, does the mare usually show signs of this? Discomfort? Illness? Just wondering...I feel so paranoid right now. Ugh...Monday cannot get here soon enough!


----------



## chandab

phoebeq said:


> When a baby dies inside, does the mare usually show signs of this? Discomfort? Illness? Just wondering...I feel so paranoid right now. Ugh...Monday cannot get here soon enough!


I suppose "not always" is probably the answer to this... Usually the mare will abort a deceased fetus, but occassionally that doesn't happen and the mare will get sick.

My little mare lost her foal this spring, the cord twisted severely, the foal died, and shortly after the mare passed the dead foal. Luckily, my little mare is just fine. [i'm just sick we lost the foal, it was the first she had ever lost, and of course that happened to be the first foal she was to have for me.]


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! I am assuming that the foal could just be in position and not have much space for movement. Yesterday was the first time that I have felt movement at all through out this entire thing, so I guess I just got nervous. I am continuing to watch her closely though


----------



## phoebeq

Udder has deflated again



I also tried to get some milk...nothing came out. Should I worry about that? Don't some not produce until they foal?


----------



## Wings

Have you watched anything on red bag births? I can round up a youtube link for you just in case, I rewatch it before the foaling season along with a bunch of others.


----------



## phoebeq

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I wouldn't worry about milk production as milk can be brought in or come in naturally right at foaling time.
> 
> Not to go "off topic" but do you have fescue in your grass or hay? We don't have it here in Florida, and I may be off-base, but just wondering. Sometimes fescue grass can cause a reduction in the milk production along with other type of "problems" and I'm just wondering. I think your vet would know and would have said something to you, as mares eating fescue are usually pulled off the fescue the last 3 months of pregnancy. So, it's probably not a problem there.
> 
> See, all us Aunties are watching like nervous mommas too -- as I know she's reaching the 365 day mark of the 1st stallion leaving. These mares certainly do make us all a bit crazy!!!!!


The hay that she is getting is from South Dakota. Here is a photo. I called my hay guy and he didn't know



Now I am paranoid about that too. Anyone know what it looks like? Any tell tale way to tell?

BTW, she is actually now at 367 days from the first stallion leaving.






I have watched videos and researched Redbag deliveries too. My foaling kit includes some scissors, towels, iodine, etc.


----------



## phoebeq

Okay, so I have looked up stuff on Fescue and it is apparently hard to tell once it is dry, but from the photos, it appears as though I have been feeding some



There is nothing else that I can give her until monday, other than alfalfa cubes, so that is what I am doing. It is not ideal, but I would guess it is better than fescue? I will see about that domperidone on Monday, when I get my vet.

Well, this is just the best timing ever for all of this to happen...I will get some Chaffhaye on Monday as well, to make sure that she is not getting anymore fescue.


----------



## phoebeq

I have got to be the worst pony owner ever



I feel like such a failure with all of this...


----------



## Snapple

You're not at all. Robin is a BEAUTIFUL little girl, she looks healthy as a horse (



), and quite happy too. Other than the fact that she was apparently bred by a roaming hippo (kidding, lol), I can't think of anything you have done even a little bit wrong. I wish all horses were lucky enough to have an owner who cares so much.


----------



## phoebeq

Well thank you



But, really, I should have checked on the fescue thing when I first found out that she was preggo...this could have easily been prevented. And I really should have had a backup fund set aside for this kind of incident. I just hope she holds off until after Monday now...


----------



## phoebeq

Sooooo, here is my newest thought. I sat and watched robin tonight for about 30 minutes or so. There was a loose-ish poop and a patty out there that were starting to dry up, so they had been there for a bit, but were new in the past hour or 2. Then she pooped again...loose-ish. Here is where the funny thing came into my head. As I watched (this might get gross, lol), she pooped and then the liquidy stuff dribbled out...straight down the outside of her vulva. It was the color of the "discharge" that I saw yesterday that indicated possible placentitis. Could what I saw have just been a dried crust from an earlier poop, I wonder? Either way, I will still finish the antibiotics, but it does kind of make me feel a little better, if that makes sense. I still have the issue of the possible fescue in the hay...I wish that I could run to the darn store and pick up some colostrum and milk replacer right now, but I don't think that the colostrum can be bought at a feed store...only a vet, right?

Anyway, she inhaled her alfalfa cubes this evening. She will get that again tomorrow morning and night and then on monday morning, I will run to the feed store down the road and get some chaffhaye for her, and while I am there I will speak with my vet and pick up anything that I may need and see if she can come out. She is still acting normal, and appears to feel fine. Hang on till Monday, little girl! You can do it 

Pics from this evening. You can see the vulva photo where the drip from her behind is the same color as the discharge from yesterday.


----------



## AnnaC

I absolutely agree with what the others have said - you are one of the most caring Mommas here in the Maternity Unit and Robin is a very lucky girl to have all your care and attention.





We all get worried and nervous as our girls approach foaling, imagining all sorts of things being/going wrong, but thankfully our wonderful mares just carry on with their steady and serene progress until the time is right for their little ones to be born. Are you still taking Robin out for 'walkies' to find some grass for her to graze - plus plenty of walking exercise is just the very best thing possible for mares at this late stage of pregnancy if you can spare the time.

Good luck with your vet tomorrow, I'm sure she will be able to re-assure you and it will be very comforting for you to have someone knowledgable to talk to on the spot, and to be there to help you through Robin's foaling.


----------



## phoebeq

Thank you so much guys...I really appreciate it. Yesterday was kind of a bad day. I was really worrying myself.

This morning, I felt baby move again! That in itself made me feel better about everything. The location of the movement was pretty odd though. Tell me if you think this means that the baby is lining up for exit...It was almost back IN her hip. Here is a pic of the area. See the line of hair that goes the opposite direction? It was just to the left of that...about midways up.






Robins udder has come back! I didn't try to get any milk this am, so as not to tick the little lady off too badly, lol. I may try a little later though...











I have not been taking robin for walks, as I wasn't sure if too much exercise was good or not, but now that I know, we will surely take a daily walk



Every time that I have let the little lady out to graze, she goes straight for the pile of hay, lol, so I quit letting her out. When I take her for a walk today, I will hand graze her.

Thanks again for all of the support, advice, information, etc! You guys are the best


----------



## phoebeq

So, here is the reply from my SIL 



 I am just posting this as more information for you guys...

Hey there,

Yes that is true (higher occurrence of septicemia in the foal, with placentitis). Not always the case, but it can happen. I would actually have the vet come out after she foals for several reasons...

If she passes the placenta before the vet gets there, keep it in a bucket so she can examine it for signs of placentitis & to make sure she passed the whole thing. Retained placenta can cause other problems & can even make her founder. Basically, if she hasn't passed it within 3 hours after parturition, the vet will need to intervene. (Oh and make sure you put that bucket where the dogs cannot reach it!) Don't pull on it though. The best way to encourage her to expel it is to tie a water bottle (with water in it) to the part hanging out & let it dangle.

The foal may need to be on antibiotics the first few days after in the case that Robin did have placentitis. He/she may need penicillin & gentamicin, but the foal should be assessed first, in case he/she is dehydrated, and also to check if it's a dummy, or has failure of passive transfer (FPT), etc...

Also, do you have any clorhexadine solution to dip the navel? I wouldn't use povidone, because it doesn't adequately disinfect. Robin & the foal will need a tetanus (antitoxin) & actually it would have been ideal to vaccinate her a month before she foaled, but it might be too late for that.

As for the mammary issue (deflation of one side of her udder), there are a few possibilities... She could have leaked milk/colostrum from that side, but hopefully not. If she leaks colostrum before parturition, that can lead to FPT... Or, there could be swelling/edema on the other mammary, so that side just looks deflated...

If you're there for delivery, try to make sure the foal comes out in the right position: hoof/nose/hoof is usually what you'll see first (or 2 hooves & then the nose). If the 2nd hoof isn't seen or felt just past the nose, it might be stuck behind & she might need assistance. Some times you even have to shove the foal back in a good bit to get the other leg out, in which case it helps to lift the mare's butt up in the air. Since she's so little, that'll probably be possible without sedation & a tractor. I'm sure hubby could help with that. Keep some vasoline handy in case you have to go reaching in there; lubrication usually helps. If you do need sedation, use xylazine, not acepromazine.

Not trying to make you panic. Just making sure you're informed. But I do think it'd be a good idea for the vet to come out after she foals, or even during foaling if possible, since minis are notorious for dystocia & this is her first foal.

Happy foaling!


----------



## phoebeq

Lots of mushy poops today bit I am assuming that is from the extra alfalfa in her diet?


----------



## AnnaC

Thanks for posting the reply from your SIL - great advice, but there are just two things I would 'question'. I would not attach anything to to the placenta, I would just leave it hanging or tie a knot in it if it is trailing behind her (not easy tying a knot in something so slippery LOL!!), plus some mares do take longer than 3 hours to clear the placenta, whereas some clear it very soon after foaling. Secondly, if you happen to find that you only have one leg and a nose, then immediately get the mare to her feet - this tends to make the coming foal slip back inside the mare a short distance (plus it often makes the mare pause in her contractions) then it is mostly possible to push the foal further back and to reach inside (get your vet to leave you some vet lube on Monday, rather than count on vaselene) to get the 'lost' leg forward. But anyway I would not be trying to lift a mare's back end with a tractor (vet knowledge would be needed to know where to put the straps!). If you feel there is a problem with a leg back, then get the mare up, get someone to immediately phone the vet, and walk the mare around to try to keep her from too much determined 'pushing'. If you are trying to straighten the foal yourself, it can help to stand the mare with her back end on an incline (higher than her front end), but really the most important thing is to try to keep the foal inside the mare until the vet arrives!

Your foal movement is spot on in my opinion - sounds as though the foal is in position!! It will be a back hoof that you saw up in front of her hip - now it's little 'botty' just needs to slip down a bit lower in her tummy and we are ALL GOOD TO GO!!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! I think that when she mentioned the tractor, she meant that because robin is so small, I shouldn't need a tractor to lift her up. Her thought was hubby could help to lift her back end, but he isn't going to be home for about 2 weeks anyway. We have plenty of hills on the property should I need her booty a little higher up





Good to know that the movement is in a good spot!


----------



## phoebeq

Here is my girl while she was grazing



Barry White was keeping a close watch. He seems to be more protective over her and Dakota...I think because they are contained, maybe?? It is cute though



He will lay right outside of the corral or the backyard and just sleep there.


----------



## countrymini

Looks like a beautiful day over there today. Cute photo


----------



## Wings

Sorry you've had a rough time of it



This last stage can get really hard as you've worked out, it's like the release something into the air to trigger our paranoia. Now excuse me while I go back out and continue guarding Beauty from alien abductions... it's the only possible explanation for her recent behaviour


----------



## phoebeq

It certainly was a beautiful day today





Robin has been driving me quite batty lately, lol. Here are pics from this evening...


----------



## countrymini

She looks like what I felt like at the end of my last pregnancy.


----------



## phoebeq

I know what you mean


----------



## AnnaC

Good luck with getting your vet to visit today. Love the pic of Robin and Barry White - hope your good weather lasts for you!


----------



## phoebeq

ARGH!!! I went to town and bought miss priss some Chaffhaye...little brat won't eat it! Explain that, lol. I left it back there to see if she would eventually give in.

I stopped by my vets office this AM and I didn't even try to get to talk to her. She was with a patient and had 3 more waiting, so I didn't wanna bug her. She has been gone a week, so I am sure that she is super busy. I will call this afternoon and try to get her on the phone. We shall see.


----------



## phoebeq

I am beyond frustrated with this little mare. She is still refusing to eat the chaffhaye. She kinda ate some off of the ground and took a few bites this afternoon bit that was it. She would rather sift through old poop than even look at it! Why does she have to be such a pain in the behind? Funny thing is, she will eat ANYTHING. She steals chicken scratch every chance she gets. She got into the dogfood one time. It isn't like the dang horse is picky! But she wont touch this supposedly super palatable yummy alfalfa??

Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## AnnaC

Have you checked the quality and the smell of the chaffhaye. I dont know what sort you have available over there, but here one as to be very careful about the quality of the stuff they call chaff, plus a lot of the sacks get stored for quite a while and lose their fresh sweet smell.

If she is refusing to eat it, but normally scoffs down anything, then I would think there is something in it that she really doesn't like the smell or taste of. I always rely on my chips to tell me if something is not quite right with their food stuff, even if I think it seems ok.





Any news from your vet yet?


----------



## phoebeq

This is the stuff that I bought. It definitely still has the fresh smell. From what I hear about this stuff, it is supposed to be great. Stores very well.

http://www.chaffhaye.com/

I ended up mixing her antibiotic with a little big of grain and soaked it some, then I poured it over the Chaffhaye and she had eaten most of it, last I checked. I gave what she didn't eat before to my big boy, Dakota. He ate it with no issues...loved it, lol.

I called my vet and left a message...no answer. I left a message...hopefully she will call me back soon.

Not much progress to report. Here are pics from a little bit ago though.





















Sorry for the short and not so sweet...I am in a crummy mood today.


----------



## Wings

That belly is certainly sinking down nicely. Can't be much longer now


----------



## phoebeq

More funky weather moving in...she has a blanket on again. I hope it passes quickly. Rawr! Aunt Flo had better make her visit short or no one will want to be around me anymore, lmao.


----------



## AnnaC

Your chaffhaye looks like good stuff (thanks for the link), the only thing I wondered is if it might be too rich for Robin - it must be great for animals needing to gain weight, which, lets be honest, Robin doesn't need to do LOL!! Plus I would be a little worried about the added 'sugar' content for her. Also be careful to check for any small holes in the bags - air getting in to these sort of products can 'upset' things and spoil the contents. Does your bag also have a "use contents within so many days from opening" label on it, just wondering because over here ours do and that is something to watch for.

Robin is looking good, moving along nicely!


----------



## phoebeq

From what Chaffhaye's website says, I should try to use it up within 7-10 days of opening it. It also says that if the bag goes bad, you will definitely know it, as it gets a very strong rotten smell.

I spoke with a rep for it one time and I was concerned about it being alfalfa and founder from it being too high in protein. Apparently with this fermentation process, it is no longer a "hot" feed and you don't have to worry about them foundering or getting too much of it. You can actually free feed this stuff from what I read...I won't be doing that, but it is possible. I have plans to start feeding it to most of my herd pretty quick here. Fiona (clydesdale) probably won't get it, as I want to keep hay infront of her at all times. She will get round bales of grass hay and her high fat grain. My other full sized horses will all get it and my two donkeys. If Robin adjusts, then I will give it to her too. If she absolutely refuses to eat it, I will go back to soaked alfalfa cubes for her. It is sad, because the Chaffhaye actually comes out to be cheaper than feeding big bales of grass hay. There is no worry about wasted hay or mold or dust either. AND it is readily available with a constant price...none of this "oh, my supplier went up, so I have to go up on you now". Forget that mess, lol.

The rain stopped at dark last night, and Robin was beginning to twist her little blanky around her body (since she wouldn't let me use the straps between her legs last night), so I took it off. Well, she stayed dry last night, but it got down to like 32 last night, so she was kinda cranky this am. She felt better once the sun came up and she could stand in it though.

This baby needs to get here...like NOW. I don't think that I can take much more of this stress/worry. I am already concerned with the cost of feeding all of my critters this winter. I am attempting to sell on of my full sized horses, but no one is biting. I have like 1200 in him and I am trying to get at least half of that back to help with feeding everyone else this winter...well that's not happening. I could easily sell him for a couple hundred, but then what is the point? That wouldn't even buy one big bale of hay! Then I have the whole lack of a shelter thing, which means that I have to bug hubby to get on the ball with the permit to build a new one. We already have all of the supplies...just have to get the permit and get it built. Bugging hubby to build stuff for my animals is not very fun though, lol. He is already not really a horse guy...well he likes them, but he doesn't like fixing fences or repairing damage that they do to buildings or building shelters for them, lol. So, whenever I ask him to do those things, he gets grouchy. Then there is the 3 extra dogs that I am babysitting right now. They are a pain and they don't listen, so when I let them out to go to the bathroom, I have to go and chase them down and make them come back. I don't deal well with my OWN dogs not listening (which doesn't happen very often, as I have made sure to train them all very well), let alone someone else's dogs (whose owners actually dared make a comment about MY training abilities, lol). Oh, and then there is Hurricane Michael (my 2.5 year old) whom will NOT let this house stay in order. I pick it up and in 10 minutes he has dragged every toy back out. Rawr!

Sorry for the autobiography of grouchiness, lol. I guess I just needed to vent. I realize that I don't have it so bad...there are many that have it much worse...I'm just in a grumpy mood and am feeling poopy about things right now. If you read all of that, give yourself a cookie!

No pics of the potato this am...it was cold and she was cranky, lol. No real changes though. I will go out and get some when it warms up some (and hopefully my hurricane will be taking a nap!).


----------



## Snapple

Sometimes you just need to vent. And I totally understand. I also have a 2 year old son, and a non-horse hubby. I think that when the time comes to get fences and a shelter built, I will be doing a lot of it myself. With "help" from my 2 year old, of course. It may take all winter, since my little guy's help makes anything take twice as long as it normally would. He helped me make muffins the other day, and the clean up took longer than actually making the muffins.


----------



## phoebeq

Isn't it great when they want to help? LOL. Hubby always tells me to have my 6 year old help me with animal chores...he is finally old enough that it doesn't necessarily take me twice as long anymore. The little one though? Whew...I love him to death, but when he helps, it is bad, lol. The only time that he doesn't wanna help is when it comes time to clean up! And the older? I swear when I tell him to clean his room, it is like I am killing him. Screaming and crying and pouting...little booger.


----------



## phoebeq

Oh no worries there...I am FAR from one of those "OMG, must have a clean house" moms, lol. It is more for hubby than me. He gets rather cranky if the house is messy  Me? I could easily step over those toys, lol. Luckily, he is at work right now and won't be back for another couple of weeks, so I don't have to worry as much about it.

So, really??? Alfalfa causing founder is not true?? I cannot believe that I actually have been so worried about that! I just tried to do a bit of research on the subject and found so many different opinions. I just went ahead and asked SIL about it, lol. I figure that she is fairly fresh out of vet school, so she may have had a class on it more recently  LOL

It has been 371 days since Batman and Robin were separated! At what point should I start to worry? OR give up that Batman is dad? LOL. I just can't imagine that she would be bagging up this early if she weren't "due" until December/January


----------



## chandab

phoebeq said:


> Then I have the whole lack of a shelter thing, which means that I have to bug hubby to get on the ball with the permit to build a new one. We already have all of the supplies...just have to get the permit and get it built. Bugging hubby to build stuff for my animals is not very fun though, lol. He is already not really a horse guy...well he likes them, but he doesn't like fixing fences or repairing damage that they do to buildings or building shelters for them, lol. So, whenever I ask him to do those things, he gets grouchy.


I realize not easy with a little one to watch, but start building yourself, its really not that hard. It shouldn't be too hard for you to go get the permit, while you wait for him to have time to help with the building if you don't feel comfortable building yourself. Summer before last, I built a portable shelter for my mini geldings, the only thing hubby did for me was cut the corners off the timbers used for skids. So what if it didn't turn out completely square. Lost the progress pics when my computer crashed, I hadn't saved them to thumb drive, yet. Will try to get a picture to share.	Same summer, maybe even the summer before I put up 48' or so of windbreak, hubby did help set the posts, well he dug the holes with the tractor driven post hole digger.	Might have been last summer than I put another 32' of windbreak around the portable shelter I built, posts were already in, as I used the corral posts.

Here's a pic of some of the windbreak I did:




I helped hubby build my mini barn:




It was made from two calf shelters he had previously built, but never used, we jacked them up 4' and put an 8' aisle between them.

Guess I do kind of have a pic of hte shelter I built, I was actually taking a pic of Jasper to show someone how awful he looked right before his Cushings diagnosis.




Ok, so it only shows the inside of the shelter, but you can see the skids and the 2x6' nailer boards.


----------



## phoebeq

I wish that I had the skills to start it myself. Unfortunately, in order to get the permit, we have to have plans drawn up and then they have to be built up to standard with the county. It sucks...

I did build a little make shift shelter once, out of 4x8 pieces of plywood and some 4x4s on the bottom for stability. Just kind of a 2 sides and a roof thing up against a wooden fence. It was ugly, but it worked, until my big horses had to go into that corral in spring and Dakota itched his butt on it until it fell over  Big bootie head, lol. It worked well as a windblock and had enough roof to keep the snow off of them, if they wanted it. I had it attached to the wire corral panel for stability as well. Here are a couple of pics...like I said...ugly, but functional













Basically the issue now is that the supplies that I have are for a large horse shelter that will be half in the corral and half in the pasture. It will be like 12x24 and have a metal roof and wood siding. Hubby wants it to match the house...I just want shelter, dangit! LOL

I may see if I can scrounge up some supplies to make something in the backyard that will work for Just small animals. I think that you guys have inspired me, lol. I'm gonna go see what we have outside


----------



## chandab

HOw's this for inspiration:

http://summerville-novascotia.com/PalletShed/

I know there are lots of other ideas on the net for these, and I thought I saved a couple really good sites, but can't find them now.


----------



## phoebeq

Okay, I got inspired, but not inspired enough to start this evening, lol. I have 4 pallets, enough wood slats to side the pallets with and some tin roofing that I could put ontop. I figure I can put it up against the existing wooden fence in my backyard, as a backing. I just need to figure out how to make them stand. would a frame of 2x4's work on the ground? And perhaps one up top for the roof? It won't be huge, but it will be big enough for her to get out of the weather for sure.


----------



## chandab

You might try t-posts to support the pallets, if you turn the pallets the correct way, they could just slide down over a couple t-posts and then be held in an upright position. HOpe that makes sense. Good luck.

I need to put together some pallets to hold some chopped hay, but haven't gotten to it, yet. Then I could get a whole pick-up load of chop from the neighbor, instead of filling a few old feed bags each time.


----------



## phoebeq

Hmm...I hadn't thought of that! Thanks! Dangit...I will still have to ask hubby to pound the t-posts in, lmao. Sadly, I have never been able to do that, with my weakling little arms


----------



## phoebeq

Rawr! Bag has deflated some, hooha is all scrunched up, and I am ready to use robin's belly as a trampoline!


----------



## chandab

phoebeq said:


> Hmm...I hadn't thought of that! Thanks! Dangit...I will still have to ask hubby to pound the t-posts in, lmao. Sadly, I have never been able to do that, with my weakling little arms


I can't do it with a post maul, but can with a post pounder. Let's see if I can find you a pic on line of a pounder... Here's one from Northern Tool: http://www.transcat.com/Catalog/productdetail.aspx?itemnum=155205&utm_source=google&utm_medium=base&gclid=CICcncq-wLICFeUWMgodgwgATw I googled "manual post pounder", if you want to look for other varieties.


----------



## phoebeq

Lol, that is exactly what we have. I swear I am just a wuss. I will have to try it again and see if I can get it done  Will have to wait until Friday for me to get some t posts in town


----------



## chandab

The dumb things weigh a ton, but I can usually lift them and then more or less just let it drop on the post; it takes me longer than hubby, but I can get it done.


----------



## Wings

phoebeq said:


> Rawr! Bag has deflated some, hooha is all scrunched up, and I am ready to use robin's belly as a trampoline!


Give her a BIG squeezy hug




Or use a plunger.


----------



## phoebeq

Udder is back this morning


----------



## phoebeq

So what is you guys' opinion on all of this? Still think Batman is daddy? 372 days today and she isn't really showing any "I'm gonna go soon" signs. I just don't think that she would be bagging up this early if she wasn't due till December. Ugh...she is out to send me to the looney bin.


----------



## Snapple

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The "udder madness" of it all !!


I see what you did there.


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry, but can you remind us of the exact dates she was in with the second stallion??


----------



## phoebeq

January 17th until March 17th, when he went to his adoptive home. He was gelded about 5-7 days before he left.

I actually SAW him breed her on the day he went in with her, but she could just be a hussy, lol.


----------



## AnnaC

Well there is no way that he can be the Daddy of this foal - just not possible!! Are you sure there wasn't a stray stallion doing the rounds in your area in October last year - one that could have popped over the fence during the night and popped out again before morning!! LOL!!

Did you manage to talk to your vet?


----------



## phoebeq

Well...I do have a little miniature Jack (soon to be gelded, lol), but he was only like 9 months old or so and I never saw any hint of him showing interest in the female species, lol. I suppose that is a possibility though, but I strongly doubt it.

My vet has not called me back yet



From speaking with my sister in law, she said to keep her on the antibiotic for a couple of weeks. It is more important that the vet makes it out after she foals than it is right now. I will try calling her again tomorrow though and letting her know that I DO want her to come out after the fact.


----------



## phoebeq

Okay, so, I try to not get all excited anymore, but I still try to stay alert, because I don't want to let my guard down and then have her foal without me around. The "lips?" of her hooha are more puffy than normal. Color inside this afternoon was light pink and then this evening, it was a little darker, but not much (which has happened before with NOTHING exciting to follow, lol). Her udders shrunk some this afternoon and then by this evening they had grown a little, but not much. So, I guess my guard is up again tonight...blah...I like it when I feel like I can sleep 3 hours between checks, lol. Who am I kidding? I never make it that long. If I wake up for some reason, I use that time to check her and then reset my alarm for a little later, lol. I end up waking up every hour and a half or so automatically...without my alarm ever going off. Darn mare even has my body adjusting to late night checks!


----------



## countrymini

I'm starting to think this is the BEST fake pregnancy I have ever seen


----------



## phoebeq

LOL...kicking baby and everything!


----------



## countrymini

Robin the Illusionist


----------



## Wings

Well the Evil Mare crown can pass to Robin now



although if Beauty tells us anything it's that there IS an end... eventually... usually when you are as sleep deprived as possible!


----------



## AnnaC

Hummmmmmmm, so we could be expecting a mini mule??!! So think back, when were he and Robin in together and when were they separated? Also have a good think about his exact age at that time - boys can be fertile from 8 months (I think), so even if you didn't see anything going on, playing/fooling around can result in unexpected results!!


----------



## Wings

Well at least the ears will give it away



:rofl


----------



## phoebeq

Yeah, lol...I would definitely know who the daddy is, if it comes out with long ears 

Jose' (mini donkey) went out into the pasture with everyone, including robin, on Halloween day. He was 7 months old...now I remember...BRANDY was 9 months old when I got her. They were pretty much together until the beginning of January, when I put Robin back into the backyard because she was being naughty and going through fences, lol. So...yeah...good stuff, huh? I am seriously doubting Jose' figured it out though. Honestly, he JUST started showing interest in Brandy (standard donkey) a few months ago and he still hasn't figured out where it goes, lol. He sits there and humps her side...him's special 

As far as the vet goes, there isn't much she will do to check the baby's size. She won't palpate minis and doesn't have an ultrasound attachment for minis. As far as the possible infection, I am watching her very closely. No more signs of any kind of discharge and SIL tells me not to worry. It is more important that she makes it out after Robin foals than right now. So, all I have to go by is what SIL told me when she palpated. Said that the length of the "ball" (baby's head and neck were curled around) was approximately 12-14 inches and the legs were about and inch in diameter. This was back in mid August, so I would say there has been some growth since. As far as kicking, I haven't felt any since I last posted about it. I have been trying too, lol. Maybe baby is finally running out of room  But if she has a lot of fluid in there, as has been speculated, wouldn't that give baby more room for kicking later in the pregnancy? Or am I thinking incorrectly?


----------



## phoebeq

Well...her udder has deflated again...I give up.


----------



## Wings

Start talking about going somewhere veyr important, mares can't resist that sort of thing


----------



## phoebeq

Lol, thank you for the laugh...I have had a very cranky day. A horse that I gave to some people (kind of against my better judgment, but I didn't want to deal with all of the problems that would come with NOT following through) has apparently lost a good bit of weight since I saw him last (about 3 weeks ago). There is absolutely nothing that I can do about it, because legally, he is theirs now



Animal Control is checking in on them once a week though and they are being followed closely, so I don't have to worry too much. It is just so frustrating...

Then, I found out that some people that I trusted for a long time and felt like I was very close to have been lying to me and are not even close to the type of people that I thought they were. They are basically on the run from authorities and take advantage of nice, trusting people like myself. They get what they need and then ditch when they are done. I feel like a complete idiot for trusting them and I am so frustrated that I let them do what they did. It has just been one of those days.

On the bright side, I am the official owner of Fiona now...finally got all of the legal stuff taken care of





Robin is driving me absolutely insane. I started her back on alfalfa cubes, since she was refusing the chaffhaye...spoiled little turd.


----------



## Wings

I'm so sorry you're having a bad run





I will find you some more things to giggle about!


----------



## countrymini

oh no, you poor thing. Hope Robin pops for you soon so you can have a little bub to cheer you up.


----------



## phoebeq

OMG...thank you so much for those photos, lmao.

I hope she pops soon too...I could use an adorable little baby to spend hours photographing


----------



## Wings

Anytime!


----------



## neuroticponymum

I feel your pain, so much so, you have inspired me to start a thread for my 3 hippos!


----------



## phoebeq

374 days since Batman and Robin were separated...248 days since Robin was seen being covered by Papa...Anything in between since Jose' The Mini Donkey was with Robin, lol. Omg...what a mess.

Robin is munching on her alfalfa cubes (soaked) and looking quite content. She doesn't like that she has to wait longer for breakfast than the rest of the crew, lol. Her udders look bigger than last night, but nothing to be excited about. Hooha is scrunched up.


----------



## AnnaC

So sorry you had a bummer of a day yesterday - lets hope Robin does something soon to cheer you up!


----------



## phoebeq

Soooo...Robin's bag is eh...her hooha is Blah...and I am grrr. LOL

I did have a little fun this afternoon watching the messy girl eat, though.


----------



## jaymie124

LOL I absolutely love that picture! Sounds like its been rough in your world



sorry to hear about the horse being mistreated I recently had the same exact thing happen. Its absolutely heartbreaking. Hoping and praying your life eases up a bit. That's great about Fiona! Sigh* I have no clue how I would still be sane not knowing for sure when she was gonna foal! But think of how cute a mini mule will be!! I've secretly always wanted one  with every little change keep us posted your so loyal to us! Thank you! It's driving me (and I'm sure many of us insane as well  you are not alone!!


----------



## chandab

To add fuel to the fire... Donkeys are pregnant for nearly a year (normal gestation for them 11-13 months, usually right around 12), and when mares are pregnant with mule foals they tend to go longer than with horse foals.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks, Jaymie



This is going to be a complete mystery until she finally pops, lol. If it is a mule, I TOTALLY hope that it comes out spotted 

Chanda, I am no longer speaking to you  LOL

Robin continues her annoying mare streak...boobies are eh, hooha is blah. I THINK that I felt movement again, but she was cranky because she was waiting for her breakfast, so she was fidgeting a lot. If I knew that Jose' had been trying a year ago, I would absolutely be leaning towards him being daddy. But, I just really don't think he was showing any interest back then. I could be wrong though and it is totally possible that he figured it out some how. I guess we shall see when she pops, lol.


----------



## countrymini

In the meantime, deep breaths so you dont work yourself up lol


----------



## phoebeq

Deep breaths? Who needs that? Me? Nah.

Okay...so, maybe...


----------



## phoebeq

Well, Robin's udders are a little fuller than they were this afternoon...other than that, nada. No changes in hooha or behavior. I will be watching her closely though...just like I always do, lol.


----------



## chandab

phoebeq said:


> Chanda, I am no longer speaking to you  LOL


Told you I was adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## jessj

I lurk alot but hardly ever post. I have been checking Robin's progress daily and I can't wait to see what she is cooking! Would LOVE to see a mini spotted mule...how cute would that be!?!



chandab said:


> To add fuel to the fire... Donkeys are pregnant for nearly a year (normal gestation for them 11-13 months, usually right around 12), and when mares are pregnant with mule foals they tend to go longer than with horse foals.


This got me thinking and I have a question for Diane! Would an american miniature mare bred to a Falabella stallion carry longer?? I know that Falabella mares tend to go longer, but I hadn't even considered it with a falabella blend foal.


----------



## Snapple

I have to say, they wait would be worth it for a little mule foal. At least for me. Of course, I'm not the one with the miniature hippo outside my window.


----------



## phoebeq

Hello all



Nothing to report this AM...she is still being a pain. Sorry that I am not posting as many photos...they just depress me, lol. I PROMISE if something interesting happens, I will post photos of it though 

Char, I would be happy either way, as long as baby is alive and healthy! At this point, that is all I care about, lol.


----------



## phoebeq

Same old stuff...nothing interesting...spent some time grooming her today, which she always seems to enjoy




Love this little pony.


----------



## phoebeq

Well, I spent the entire morning building a fugly little shelter for Robin and whatever she is hiding in her belly, lol. It is certainly not pretty, but it is functional. Will keep the snow, rain, and wind off of her for the most part. I did have to buy the t-posts, but everything else was stuff that we just had lying around. Robin was nervous of it at first, but once I put a few alfalfa cubes in there, she went in pretty quickly


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! What a cute shelter - well done you!! Are your sides strong enough to stand up to her having a good rub when she decides to itch her rear end - we use a lot of those pallets when making partitions - usually fully boarding the insides I have to admit for extra stability, because for some reason my girls ALWAYS have to try out the wall strength when presented with a new stall!!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! They are pretty sturdy. They have 2 roosts holding up each pallet, so she can rub all she wants



I am glass that I for it up this morning as it is raining as I type....too bad the little witch isnt using it yet lol. I will feed her in it until she figures everything out


----------



## countrymini

Cute shelter! I wonder if you're going to have a girl, so many boys coming out lately the odds have to start balancing soon. lol


----------



## Wings

Excuse me Robin? I've been gone for about 3 days and you've done nothing!?

No wonder you're driving your poor mum insane!


----------



## phoebeq

Yeah...she is definitely driving me nuts. I just don't understand how she could act/look SO CLOSE a month ago and now act like she still has a month left! Annoying little mare...


----------



## chandab

It might just be the noise on the roof, if its raining, it takes a little bit for them to get used to it, especially with a short shelter.


----------



## phoebeq

Could be the sound. I think it was more that she just didn't feel it was needed yet LOL. The rain was off and on and it wasn't very cold. I think if it gets too nasty for her, she will use it


----------



## tanya&tinka

hi, just wanted to say your beautiful girl is driving me insane, I don't have any foals and have no plans for any but have followed this thread for weeks - She's half the reason I joined the forum, lol , good luck, I hope something happens soon


----------



## phoebeq

Well Tanya, I am terribly sorry that you have been dragged into the madness that is Robin's pregnancy, lol. I am to the point now where I just have no clue what she is doing. At this point, I have to wonder if she isn't going to hold out until December, proving to me that Papa, is indeed the Papa, lol. All I know is that I am slowly losing my mind because of this little mare...

Oh and my arms are absolutely KILLING me this morning, lol. I can barely lift them! But it does make me feel good about my productive morning yesterday  Go me!


----------



## phoebeq

Yeehaw



Perhaps I should show this forecast to Robin?? Maybe then she will understand why she should go ahead and get that baby out now, rather than later...winter is coming, lol.


----------



## tanya&tinka

lol, I am now A Robin Stalker for sure



And her shelter looks great to me !!!


----------



## phoebeq

Lol, welcome to the club 

Robin's bag is depressing tonight. Floppy on both sides. BUT, she is healthy and happy, so I guess that I won't complain too much. I think that the only reason that I am hoping for Batman as daddy is that she would pretty much HAVE to pop in the next couple of weeks. If it isn't him, I am going to be in for a LONG few months 

On the bright side? Robin used her shelter during a little hail storm today


----------



## Wings

for shelter!




for udder!


----------



## phoebeq

Tell me about it. So freaking depressing, lol.


----------



## phoebeq

*grumbles* I hate mares...

I swear if her udder were anymore deflated, she wouldn't even look like she was bagging up at all.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! I appreciate that!


----------



## phoebeq

Okay, so here is my thinking on this whole situation now. It is now MY belief that some outside variable jumped into the equation that is Robin's pregnancy and caused her to bag up a little early. That outside variable has either gone away or is no longer affecting her, and now she is going back to where she actually should be as far as signs go. Her udders are totally unimpressive and have pretty much been staying that way for the last week or so. She no longer looks dropped at all. Her hooha is uninteresting. I seriously wouldn't be surprised if she actually goes to December, at this point.

Anyway, I thought that I would throw a little fun back into this thread and put up some photos of the other two possible baby daddies, lol.

This is Papa...he was a little stallion that I "rescued" along with his 4 offspring from one of those "free ponies" ads on craigslist.
















And here is Jose'...the less likely of the two other possibilities, lol. I got him last October at 7 months old.











So...there you have it. Robin is going to drive me absolutely bananas until she decides to pop, lol.


----------



## countrymini

haha, i'm guessing you're a photographer (or should be!) Your photos always looks awesome with a bit of artistic flair.

You do realise if she's still pregnant by december that you're going to have to fork out thousands to get her a tummy tuck after birth from all the excess skin that won't bounce back


----------



## phoebeq

I am a photographer and thank you






I have no idea what is going on with this mare...and I will not put money out for a tummy tuck...she can live with he excess akin forever as a reminder of just how badly she tortured me! Lol


----------



## countrymini

lol fair enough. I'm starting to dread december coz even tho i've been saying my mare is due mid dec, she was actually running with Wazza til April when i bought them so she might not even foal till March! I'll just keep reminding Bindi that December it is and hopefully she'll listen lol


----------



## phoebeq

I am really not looking forward to december...if she goes till december, we are gonna have to figure out a place to put her for foaming because it is just going to too cold for a teeny one to be born outside. Our shelter should be up by then and we can use a panel to make a stall out of it if needed. I can put a heat lamp and such in there as well. Ugh...this little girl is gonna kill me lol


----------



## Wings

Hugs





If she's really stopped doing anything interesting at all then you're right that she could easily go to December even with that giant belly. I guess all we can do is sit back and enjoy the ride


----------



## phoebeq

*sigh* I suppose so. I am just going to keep checking her at feeding time everyday...I am already out there, so I might as well, right? LOL. I promise that I will still keep you guys entertained with photos...even if they aren't of the Queen of Deception


----------



## countrymini

.. and this must be why people don't pasture breed, no knowing when its going to happen. Just bad luck and torment for you that you didn't think she was breedable lol.


----------



## Wings

And if there is anything mares are good at, it's torment


----------



## phoebeq

Yeah...I had a feeling that her being "sterile" wouldn't last forever, but heck...I didn't think I would end up with THIS kind of torment, lmao. Oh well, I will survive...I hope...


----------



## AnnaC

I simply cant believe that she will go until December, especially as she has already started getting an udder! Mind you, as Bree says, there is no explaining what some of theses mares will get up to!!


----------



## phoebeq

Ya know, I wouldn't have even considered it myself, had she not start going (and staying) so far backwards. Her bag looks like it did when I first realized that she might be pregnant. Here is what she looked like yesterday...

Cranky pants did like to stand still while I walked away, lol. She wanted to follow.






I had to put the camera way up close to even get this. Photos from behind aren't of much use at this point with how much coat she is getting, lol.






What you can't tell here is that her udders are just little flaps that LOOK like they have something in them. But they are just basically a fold of skin at this point, if that makes sense...






So, there you have it...this is what I am dealing with right now  Little brat, lol.


----------



## Tremor

Not gonna lie....I'm hoping for a long eared one.


----------



## Snapple

It would explain how long she is taking. A long ear would put her due when?


----------



## phoebeq

A long eared one could be due anytime from now until December, lmao.


----------



## lexischase

On the bright side.... Look Robin could be cooking an "Aj" and hers could be spotted! How fun would that be?!





Plus I find the mini mules to be the funniest things ever, they are more like clowns!


----------



## phoebeq

Very true


----------



## countrymini

oh no lol. You must have an eye twitch by now, she is so naughty haha.


----------



## phoebeq

I am definitely getting there, lmao.


----------



## phoebeq

Robin is boring as ususal, lol  On the bright side, my vet is coming out on Tuesday to do teeth, so I can corner her about Robin then! Yay!

Anyway, just to keep it interesting, here is a little collage that I put together for my FB cover photo...just for fun.






And one of my fat boy from yesterday


----------



## countrymini

Awesome!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo I love that collage and your boy is just gorgeous - very handsome!!

I will be interested to hear what your vet thinks about Robin's progress, given all the dates you have. Maybe she will be able to give us some clue as to when...............................................................???? LOL!!


----------



## Wings

I love your pics




There should be more!


----------



## phoebeq

More photos for entertainment, while we wait, lol.

My fatty with my 2.5 year old yesterday 






This is my hubby with the last baby that we had around here. His mom was pregnant when we got her. His name is Scotch and he will be 3 in January. I just recently found him a new home where he would have someone with more experience to train him. I miss him...






This is my with Scotch...my son was born about 3 weeks after Scotch, lol.






A pic from a few days ago. From the left...Jack, Brandy, Dakota, and Jose'










Jose', about a week after I first got him. He had no real human interaction before he came home with me...I just love that about donkeys...if they trust you, you can do anything with them, lol.


----------



## Wings

Beautiful pics as always! Love that first one


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! Michael is still learning his way around horses and when she came up and sniffed his tractor he thought she was gonna take it, so he swatted at her. I fussed at him, but she just kinda moved her head back and looked at him like, "What did I do?", lol. Poor girl. She is so tolerant of the kids though. I just love her.


----------



## Knottymare

I was popping in here SURE that I'd missed the foaling and was going to see pictures of a cute baby of some sort. WOW, she's still pregnant.

:::::::::::back to my corner:::::::::::::::


----------



## AnnaC

Fabulous pictures, as always!! Hope Scotch is having a great time in his new home.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys



Robin is still hanging in there for sure, lol. Vet will be by late this morning though! Yay 

Here are a few more photos to pass the time, lol. These are from March of this year...the day that Robin got turned back out into the pasture after Papa went to his new home



I know that a lot of people don't like the bitties to be out with big horses, but Robin does well, and loves it. She is pretty respected by the others as well, lol.

Robin, Dakota, and Scotch (at 2 years old).






Robin, aka. Pebbles, lol.






I just like this one 






And this is why she does fine in the pasture, lmao.






Here is just a fun one of me...my first time riding a friesian AND my first time riding english, lol. I was on a lunge line because I wasn't extremely confident, lol.


----------



## AnnaC

The photos are brilliant - you have so much talent and it is great to see them all enjoying themselves!!

That's a very handsome Friesian too and your first attempt at English riding is looking really good. A couple of tips to help you -

Sit in a normal upright chair in a relaxed way. Now straighten your back gently by slowly taking a breath by lifting your diaphram, at the same time keep your shoulders relaxed and dropped - no tension anywhere. People told to "sit up straight" on a horse immediately straighten their backs which puts tension through their spine, throws their tummies out, hollows their backs and puts their bottys out behind them - everything out of balance and tight, and a tight spine will prevent the horse moving forward freely!!

As you become more confident you will need to lengthen your stirrup leathers a little - you are aiming for a straight line from your shoulder, through your hip to your heel. The foot should rest gently in the stirrup, being told to "push your heels down" will force your lower leg forward and your weight toward the back of the saddle, plus you will also then have tension in your legs.

Talking about straight lines, there should also be one from your elbow through your wrists, hands and down the reins to the horse's mouth. OK now try this (for your hands!). Again sit relaxed, upper body and back in the above position (all relaxed remember LOL!!) Make sure your shoulders are relaxed, your upper arm held naturally beside your body, your lower arm in the normal position for holding the reins. Now get someone to pass you a lightweight (delicate if you have one) cup and saucer! Keeping your arms in the 'holding the reins' position, carefully and gently take the cup and saucer from them - no grabbing and no gripping, this is a very delicate and fragile piece of crockery - and then (relax!!) gently hand it back to them. At the precise moment that you offer it back to them, your hand will be in the perfect position for holding the reins!!

Even if you haven't got a suitable cup and saucer you can use your imagination. The main thing is to remember the straight lines, the total lack of tension anywhere - from your little toe to your little finger to your jaw/face - tension anywhere will prevent the horse from giving it's best in the movements asked for and will also 'push' you upwards out of the saddle and away from the close contact you need to get the best from whatever animal you are riding.

Here endeth the virtual lesson LOL!! Good luck!!


----------



## phoebeq

Hah! Thanks for the lesson  It was mostly just an impromptu, "hey, you wanna ride?" type thing. I was sure that I was going to fall off before I got on, but it was actually quite comfortable. I wouldn't mind taking some real lessons one day...one day.


----------



## countrymini

phoebeq said:


> And this is why she does fine in the pasture, lmao.






this photo is a crack up!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys



So, I talked with the vet today. She seems to think that with the placentitis and her bag going back down, that she is in fact bred to Papa, and therefore her breeding date would be January 17th. She said that I could go ahead and stop the antibiotics. She said that she may still have a higher risk for a red bag, which I was pretty much planning for anyway. That was about it. I gave her the size estimate (held hands up and said, "about this big") that SIL gave me when she palpated. She said from that, she would say that she still had a ways to go (from August, that is). That was about it. So, that puts her at 300 days on November 12th (my birthday ). What is the "safe date" that I want to shoot for? How many days should she be before I can let out that sigh of relief that she is likely past the problems of a premature baby?

Few more photos for entertainment purposes 

Jose' in his winter gear.






Nosey Brandy






My Dane/Mastiff when she was 10 months old and my Golden Retriever. This was about 4 years ago...Betty was Maggie's dalmation, lol.






Brandy and I cheesing for the camera.






Betty cheesing for the camera, lol.


----------



## countrymini

Shame its so far away, but at least you know whats going on now. Was Papa the little donkey?


----------



## phoebeq

Yep...sucks, but oh well, lol  Papa was the little grey stallion that was here for a couple of months. He was one of those "free horses" cases on craigslist. I basically went and picked up him and 4 of his offspring, had them gelded, trimmed, and MOSTLY halter trained, and then found them all homes. He was the best one...very friendly and had obviously had things done with him at some point. He was a tad bigger than Robin and was grey. His mane was almost non-existent, so hopefully baby will get momma's mane, lol.


----------



## countrymini

Yes, hair is nice lol. She'll be due around the time my chestnut pinto is due, this'll be fun!


----------



## Jade10

Do you have any photos of Papa?


----------



## phoebeq

I posted a few a few pages back but here they are again. I am trying to get a mire recent pic of him from his new owners though


----------



## Jade10

Aww he soo cute!! I love grey horses


----------



## Wings

I was chatting with another breeder yesterday and she mentioned that there is a bracket of time where for whatever reason a premature birth/late term abortion can happen. Not sure of the science on it and want to run it past my vet but maybe that's what Robin's just been through? Would explain why she started giving you signs and once you treated her she stopped


----------



## phoebeq

That would be interesting to hear more about. Be sure to share what your vet tells you


----------



## Wings

Will do... but hopefully I won't see him again for awhile!




:rofl


----------



## countrymini

What a cutie! But why didn't anybody tell him that beard is so 1800s



. And I wouldn't worry about the lack of mane, not everyone can look like fabio lol


----------



## phoebeq

Isn't he funny? I really want to see him all shed out


----------



## countrymini

Do you still have him?


----------



## phoebeq

I do not. Papa was a rescue along with 4 of his offspring. I came across an ad for "free ponies" and all I could see was someone picking all of them up and dropping them off at a kill auction for a few bucks. So, I went up with a trailer and brought home all that we could get into the trailer, with plans to work with them, geld them, trim their overgrown hooves, and find them homes. Papa was the oldest most laid back. He had obviously had work done with him at some point. The others were all pretty much wild. Anyway, long story short, I moved Papa out of the pen with his kids, because he was impairing my abilities to bribe the others with love and scratches, as he hogged all of the attention, lol. Anyway, I moved him in with Robin, my little "sterile" mare and we all know how that turned out, lmao. As soon as he got in there he bred her. I was pretty much like



. But I figured, okay, she probably won't take since she has had so much trouble getting pregnant before. I just left her in with him...figured, if she is bred, she is bred and if she isn't then she is "sterile" like they said.

Anyway, I loved Papa. I considered keeping him because he was such a good boy. But, in the end, I decided that I didn't need anymore, so I found him a home just like I did his 4 offspring. Looks like Papa left behind a part of himself though, lmao


----------



## countrymini

lol


----------



## phoebeq

Here is a photo for today...I was kinda bored this AM, so I decided to play with a photo that I took last year at a Friesian stallion photo shoot. This is what I came up with










Oh and here is a funny series from a Jeep trip that we went on earlier this year 

This is a Yellow Bellied Marmot. They are pretty common in this area when you get up close to the tree line on the mountains.






We parked our Jeep and went up to a little pond to have lunch. My son loved the water.






This was the view that we had.






This is what we saw when we got back to the jeep 






He was sitting in Michael's car seat. He had also chewed hubby's steering wheel.

When we went to open the door to let him out, he jumped out of the window on the other side and took off. He then proceeded to plop himself down on a rock and pout, lol.


----------



## Wings

:rofl

That's brilliant!!


----------



## lexischase

Great photos! Do you mind if I ask what your shooting with, as well as editing?


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! I am shooting with a Nikon D3S and I edit with Photoshop CS5


----------



## AnnaC

Brillaint pictures - I love the little Marmot and that scenery is fantastic!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks, ladies



I appreciate it!


----------



## phoebeq

I let Robin out for a romp in the pasture today. She seemed to enjoy herself


----------



## cassie

fantastic pics




they look great! what a lovely area you live in!


----------



## chandab

love the pics. And, now you know to roll up the windows in Marmot country.


----------



## little lady

Loved your pics. The one with the black friesan done to look like a painting is just sooo awesome. The marmot story in pics cracked me up!!! Then your pictures of Robin running were good as well...she seems to be feeling good and that is wonderful.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys



Robin is doing well. I am still checking her once a day for any signs that the infection has returned. So far, nada



Her udder remains deflated and I'm okay with that LOL.

So day 300 is on November 12th. I've read and have been told by SIL that placentitis causes the fetus to develop faster. What is the normal number that one would want to shoot for to insure a fully developed baby?


----------



## chandab

Minis can and do have normal foals after 300 days gestation.

The second foal born here this year was carried 307 days, and he was fully formed and ready to go. Here's Monte on day 1, just minutes after I found him, so less than 4 hours old (put her out to pasture in the morning and at midday meal foal was waiting for me).




And, here's one my MIL took two days later:




Since its not looking like I'll get any of my boys sold before winter sets in, I'm really looking forward to spring and clipping these little boys and seeing just what color they are, especially Monte, who I say is black dun (grullo). [A couple have said buckskin, but since I"m sure neither parent has cream, he can't be; so I say black dun.]


----------



## Wings

Once you're past 300 days you tend to be safe



I hope they go close to 320 days but you know mares, they'll do what they like!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys



I appreciate the info! Here is a pic from today...cuties!


----------



## Rhondaalaska

Oh so cute. They look to be good freinds. Can't wait for the baby.


----------



## Tremor

For which male is the 300 day for?

Papa? Batman? or Jose?

Btw, I'm rooting for Jose lol.


----------



## Wings

It'd be Papa I think, Batman has missed the window... so there goes all our cool batman themed names


----------



## phoebeq

300 days on November 12th is for Papa. He is a grey...unknown base color, so there is not telling the color this kid will come out! LOL.


----------



## kristi0119

I'm new to the mini world and I've never read any posts in the "nutty nursery" until last night...I read all 50 pages of this thread!!! It was like a suspense filled book that I couldn't put down!!! I was slightly disappointed that it didn't end with a foal (yet) and I'm really excited to follow her progress. Who knew foaling could be so darn exciting?!?!? Thanks for the nail-biter and I look forward to more posts as Robin gets closer! Best wishes!


----------



## kristi0119

Thanks and yes, Kristi is my name! The "nutty nursery" is my new favorite section of the forum! I have a yearling filly and a weanling colt - both share the same sire Cross Country Call Me Awesome. I'm not sure that I will breed them especially since I haven't tested for LWO yet. But when I do decide to venture into the breeding world - I will be ready after reading the wealth of knowledge here! Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Kristi - great to have you join us!! Please feel free to post wherever you like, dont be afraid to offer your opinion on things - we are all learning here (even us pensioners!!), and if you dont understand something or have a question, just shout it out coz someone somewhere will probably have an explanation or the answer.





As Diane (Castle Rock) says, we would just love to see pics of your two youngsters. By the way, where in the world do you live - guess it is in the US, but which state?

Again - WELCOME!!


----------



## kristi0119

Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm in Western Maryland. We can have pretty rough winters here so I'm glad their winter woolies are starting to come in



I just posted a pic in the photo gallery section of the forum but I will post it here too. Hope everyone doesn't mind the thread hijacking! Thanks again for being so welcoming. Many forums out there don't make newbies feel comfortable like you all do!!!


----------



## countrymini

Naw, what a cute couple of furries! I like this nursery forum too, if you post asking advice on the main forum page some people help out others give you the impression that they're the only ones qualified to own horses because they have 30+ years of experince. So yeah, this nursery is a nice place to stay lol.


----------



## jessj

Awww Kristi you little guys are so CUTE!! I especially love your filly!


----------



## Tremor

phoebeq said:


> 300 days on November 12th is for Papa. He is a grey...unknown base color, so there is not telling the color this kid will come out! LOL.


How many inches taller do you think Papa is than Robin?


----------



## AnnaC

Many congrats Kristi, they are a really lovely pair. And yes, I think you will need to test for LWO if you do decide to breed in the future, plus not sure if you knew, but little boys can be fertile and produce babies from around the age of 8 months!

I love their huge playball - I bet they have lots of fun with that!


----------



## countrymini

Hey Anna, you said boys can be fertile at 8mths, do their bits have to drop first for that to happen?


----------



## Wings

countrymini said:


> Hey Anna, you said boys can be fertile at 8mths, do their bits have to drop first for that to happen?


Yes but they should have dropped by that age, some appear not to due to how the boy holds them. I don't trust my boys near girls from 8 months onwards!


----------



## kristi0119

I better start thinking about separating them sooner than I planned


----------



## phoebeq

Welcome, Kristi! It is nice to have something fun to talk about while we wait for my little fatty to pop. Your kiddos are adorable





Julia, Papa was only a couple of inches taller than Robin.

And the cute picture for today is....






My two year old with Betty White in her new little chicken diaper, lol


----------



## chandab

phoebeq said:


> Welcome, Kristi! It is nice to have something fun to talk about while we wait for my little fatty to pop. Your kiddos are adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julia, Papa was only a couple of inches taller than Robin.
> 
> And the cute picture for today is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two year old with Betty White in her new little chicken diaper, lol


Cute picture, but with that hair do, she looks more like Phyllis Diller than Betty white.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh how cute is that picture!! Fabulous!!

Thanks for answering the question about little boy's abilities Bree.


----------



## countrymini

Cute photo, your little man looks like my nephew. There is red hair in my hubbies family and I so wanted one with my kids but I only got brown and two blondes lol


----------



## kristi0119

What a cute little guy!!!! I love that he shares your love of fur kids



That's a wild hen!!! We have buff brahma bantams and they aren't nearly as cool as yours...is she a silkie?


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys




I already have a Black Betty (my dane/mastiff), so I thought Betty White was cute, lol. She is a Silkie, Kristi





Robin is fluffy, fluffy. No change in her udder yet. I am going to be watching her closely as we approach day 300/November 12th/My BIRTHDAY, as SIL says that placentitis can speed up development of the fetus and therefore lead to an earlier birth.


----------



## AnnaC

That's interesting Katy as I understood that placentitis was an infection that caused the placenta to harden or to become partially separated thereby depriving the foal of some of its essential nutriments, leading to either an early abortion or a week, compromised foal if the pregnancy does manage to go to term. Treatment, after culture of any discharge plus a u-sound, is to put the mare on anti-biotics for the rest of the pregnancy to try to 'cure' the infection and to reduce inflamation, together with something like regumate to try to keep the pregnancy going as long as possible for the (hopefully) foal's benefit.

I know that Robin had some discharge a while ago and that she started to develop an udder, both of which can be signs of placentitis, but I dont think that Robin can have been suffering from placentitis - perhaps she just had a minor infection for some reason - as your vet did not suggest continuing with the anti-b's and both she and your SIL are happy with Robin's progress now.

I was really interested to learn another aspect/possibility of placentitis from your SIL "*can speed up the development of the fetus*". We are all here to learn so it is great to have another way of looking at what can be a problem with some mares.





I expect Robin is getting fluffy - my lot are well on the way towards getting dressed in their winter Yak fancy dress LOL!! And 300 days and your Birthday will be a great reason for a double celebration!!

Oh and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## phoebeq

I'm not sure...maybe it wasn't placentitis, who knows? All I know is that she is doing well and hasn't been on antibiotics for a few weeks now





Thanks for the info!


----------



## phoebeq

Here are a couple of photos of Fiona from yesterday...love this big girl!


----------



## lexischase

The first shot is absolutely incredible... Love your work!


----------



## AnnaC

Fabulous shots of a very beautiful girl! There is something very special about those wonderful biggies with their feathery legs isn't there!


----------



## phoebeq

Thank you, ladies



I will try to get some of Robin soon


----------



## countrymini

So talented


----------



## Jade10

I just love your Fiona, and the background is amazing too!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! I wish that i had more time to ride Fiona, but with the 2.5 year old, it makes it difficult to get out there and work with her





Anyway, I let Michael feed Robin this evening...it was cute. Here are pics


----------



## chandab

Cute pics, looks like she needs a slightly bigger feed pan.


----------



## phoebeq

LOL, yeah...I have one just outside of the backyard...laziness +ADD =it hasn't happened yet LOL.


----------



## Wings

Love those Fiona pics


----------



## AnnaC

What cute pictures - she's such a sweetie isn't she, bless her.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! And yes, she is a sweetie



Love her!


----------



## AnnaC

Katy, just been reading back through about 10 pages of posts (!!) to refresh my mind re Robin's progress and I think we need to re-organise her programme if, as it appears, she is not going to get to 300 days until around mid November?

How big is the 'night' enclosure that you have been using? As you are happy to have her with your other horses, could you turn her out with them during the day and have her back in the smaller enclosure at nights? This would give her the most important exercise that mares need on the run up to foaling. Also her feed - that is a very large feed in your recent pictures, how often does she get this? We dont want her to put on any more weight than she has now - she looks good right now - if she has all this time to go before she foals. On the other hand she does still need to have all her vitamins and vitamins. Do you feed hay to your others during the day - if not then perhaps she could just run with them during the day and have her hay at nghts plus a smaller more concentrated amount of feed morning and evening? If your others share hay during the day then you could just reduce the amount Robin has at nights a little.

Just trying to reorganise things a little to get your sweet girl to the "right place at the right time" now that the goal posts have moved. Plenty of exercise is the most important thing, plus her vitamins and minerals for both the well being of her and the foal. She needs to stay 'well covered' but doesn't need to be obese and she has another two months of just eating to go through yet before she foals (approx). Eating without regular and prolonged exercise will not help her or the foal especially at foaling time. She's looking perfect at the moment for her stage of pregnancy, we just need to keep her on track for the next couple of months.


----------



## phoebeq

You know, Anna, you are very correct. I hadn't realized it until you posted this. She was getting two big handfuls of alfalfa mini cubes and about a half a feed bucket of Chaffhaye. I am not giving her any grass hay anymore, simply because I can't guarantee that it doesn't have fescue in it. It isn't as much as it looks like because the Chaffhaye fluffs up, but I was still probably giving her a little too much. I backed her down a little, so we are good to go now





As far as letting her out, I may start doing that...I just need to keep an eye on her because she knows how to get under the fence into Fiona's pasture with the round bale in it. So, if she decides that she wants to, she can get in there and gorge herself on hay, lol. But, I am going to go and let her out now for some exercise


----------



## AnnaC

Perhaps you could divide her feed into three, doing one late night when you check on her - to go all day without anything to nibble at between feeds will not be good for her - does she get anything else to nibble at if you cant give her your hay?

Could you have a look at your fence next to Fiona's paddock and add something to it or maybe run a strand of electic down it, so Robin can get out for some regular exercise. Sorry but not easy to make suggestions without knowing someone's exact set up, so I'm just throwing out ideas that might not be possible!


----------



## phoebeq

I will look into that, thanks


----------



## phoebeq

Had Robin's tootsies done this AM



Her front left has a tendency to flare out really badly...but that is all taken care of now. She was a very good girl.

As far as the pregnancy, nothing new to report. She is fluffy, has a depressing lack of a bag, and is a beach ball


----------



## BriarwoodAcres

I think Robin and Shiloh are in the same boat!


----------



## phoebeq

Lol, fun stuff huh? If it is possible, I think Robin's bag has gotten even smaller...lol


----------



## Wings

Here we thought you were racing Painted Lady and it turns out you're racing Fantasy instead!

Come on Robin, be nice or I'll bring out the plunger again!


----------



## phoebeq

Nope...she is not interested in your pleas...she turns her nose up into the air and waddles away, swishing her tail at you.

Isn't she just a brat? Lol.


----------



## phoebeq

On the fun side, here are a few photos for your entertainment 

I had a little bit of fun with a photo that I took of a friend's Gypsy filly.






Jose', last year for Halloween, lol.






Betty White and Black Betty, aka. Little Red Riding Hood and The Big Bad Wolf. They won a $100 dollar gift card for their costumes at a local ranch store


----------



## AnnaC

Oh WOW!! The pictures and the costumes are fantastic - just brilliant!!


----------



## phoebeq

Thank you, ladies


----------



## countrymini

Awesome photos.


----------



## Wings

Fun!!!!





Now if only Robin would be fun


----------



## phoebeq

Wouldn't that be nice??


----------



## little lady

Love the costume pics! Those are great!!!!!!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks


----------



## phoebeq

Here is a new photo of Fatty McFatterson


----------



## countrymini

Aw.. still lovely. She's kinda getting to the size now where she'd look really good hanging from the ceiling in the lounge room like a Chinese lantern hehe. Was the new due dates for December?


----------



## kristi0119

Fatty McFatterson is as wide as she is tall



I was just thinking she must be getting close! I can't wait for more updates! These nursery threads are "nail biters"!!!


----------



## phoebeq

She will make day 300 on the 12th of November...I guess we shall see, lol.


----------



## AnnaC

BEWARE - WIDE LOAD COMING THROUGH!!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks Diane



I have to tell you that I just LOVE the color on that second mare!


----------



## countrymini

Same..she is beautiful!


----------



## Wings

Naaaaw she's in beach ball mode!


----------



## phoebeq

Very cool!


----------



## cassie

how Robin is looking so gorgeous fat and fluffy!! you just want to snuggle her! you must be so sick of this waiting business!




poor thing!


----------



## phoebeq

My biggest complaint is that she may ruin my plans to go and see my family during my son's winter break...little heifer. There is no way that I will leave her if she hasn't popped yet.


----------



## palsminihorses

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> She is looking just perfect!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This was one of my girls a long time ago (Carrie - on the left). I thought she was about to burst -- but she stil carried for almost 2 more months from this photo, and then had a gorgeous little filly!! And this was Belle, my appy mare who became the "motto" for Foal-Time strips. She finished up with a beautiful little fewspot filly!!


Diane, I *love *those pictures of your two mares! Not to mention your fewspot filly!!


----------



## kassierae

I have been lurking this thread and cannot believe she has not popped yet! She's adorable, I wish you all the best and I cannot wait to see her baby!


----------



## phoebeq

Yes, no lurking allowed! LOL. You must join in and post photos...anything to help pass the time until my potato decides to drop her spud


----------



## kassierae

Lol well you asked! I'm Kassie, I'm 23 and have had horses all my life. I currently have two coming 20 mares, a Shetland my grandmother bought when I was six and I bought from her when I was nine, she's a lifer. My paint mare is also a lifer, grandmother bought her when she was seven and I bought her at around 13-14, she suffered a career ending injury last year. She's pasture and light occasional riding sound. Then I have an Appaloosa gelding, she bought him as a yearling and I broke him at two and bought him shortly after. He has issues, but I love him. He's coming seven now. And last but not least, I have my 3 year old mini filly. Her sire is Luv'em Minis Apache Ruler, and her dam is Fortora Farms Sahara. I can't figure out her base coat, but she's tobiano and I think splash with LP. Vegas is potentially bred, I had her externally u/s in September but vet said that if it was a spring breeding it wouldn't be visible, my vet doesnt have the equipment to do an internal. I only bought her in July, so I'm not positive. I can't attach pics on my phone, but I at least have pics of Vegas in my gallery on my profile. Vegas has so much attitude and is SO opinionated, I love it. She's like a mini version of my bigger mare. Also my grandmother owns six other minis, including Vegas' dam and AF Grey Feather, a black silver Appaloosa direct son of Wittmaacks Mickey Mouse. He's such a love. Would never know he's a stallion.


----------



## kassierae

Well since you twisted my arm!! Sorry for the huge pics, if I resize them they get all distorted! She doesn't have any spots, per se, but she has mottling on her eyes, muzzle, vulva and butt cheeks. I'm having her tested for black, silver and frame. Her dam is N/N for frame, but her sire isn't tested so I want to be on the safe side. I'm absolutely smitten, I think she's perfect!

Here's Vegas:






Trying out her new Steelers colored halter











And mister stud muffin:






This was the day he came come, a little thin and needed his feet done.






He's such a pretty boy.


----------



## countrymini

What cute little tin lids you have! Looks like pintaloosa to me but Diane is the Appy pro and official Spot spotter so she'll be able to diagnose your mare's colour condition more acurately


----------



## kassierae

She is, I believe she's registered pintaloosa but I'd have to check. She has some speckles on her shoulder, and she's roaning. She's registered as a grey, but neither parent is grey so she can't be lol.


----------



## phoebeq

Love your cuties! Thanks for sharing


----------



## AnnaC

Hi Kassie and welcome to the Nutty Nursery! It sounds as if you have quite a 'nursery' to look after yourself. Love the pics you have already posted - what about few more for us ..........please.


----------



## kassierae

Haha! Quite a nursery it is, I'm excited for spring/summer. I'll post more pics when I get to a computer again


----------



## kassierae

Nope, he's a stallion. I *think* she's going to show him to his second hall of fame and then retire him to stud. He's ten already, and his previous owner had been using him as a stud already. He's put on weight, and under the HAIR he's grown for winter he's quite the looker. He's almost a carbon copy of his sire, just a different color and a smidge taller lol.


----------



## kassierae

Any updates on miss robin?


----------



## phoebeq

Not really, lol. She is still fat


----------



## phoebeq

324 days today...still nada. Her flanks are pretty sunken in, which I guess means baby is dropping into position. Udder is non-existent. Her fluffy coat doesn't help with keeping track of things, lol. I will have to take a photo of her tomorrow


----------



## countrymini

That naughty udder! Getting closer tho!!!!


----------



## phoebeq

Fat girl



I do believe that her udder has grown the tiniest smidge since yesterday evening.


----------



## countrymini

She's going to get gravel rash on her belly soon if she gets any bigger! good news about the udders, yay!


----------



## phoebeq

Yeah, lol. And don't mind her corral there...her and Dakota have destroyed the fence. At one point, they had it to where he could just step into the backyard and hang out with her, lol. So, there are little pieces of fence EVERYWHERE. Brats...


----------



## AnnaC

She looks great!


----------



## Wings

Going to need a skateboard under that belly soon!


----------



## phoebeq

Got a good bit of snow between last night and today. SOMEONE just refused to use her shelter, lol. Neat thing about it is that I could see every time the baby kicked, because the snow on her would move! All kicks have been very high up in her flank










Oh and if you would like to see more snow photos, click the link


----------



## countrymini

So ungrateful, and after all the effort you put in to build it!





You'll have to take a video for us of the snow poofing off her with the kicks


----------



## jessj

Yes a video! I love the pic, the mountains in the background are beautiful!


----------



## Tremor

You make Colorado look pretty.

However, I think I'll stay in Iowa and just look from afar (aka Facebook)

I blows my kind how low she looks but we do have to take into account that she wasn't exactly thin before she was pregnant. She looks about as big as my mare did when she was close; and that was after six pregnancies.


----------



## phoebeq

Dangit...I didn't think about taking a video



I am sure the snow on her will be gone by tomorrow morning too. If it isn't, I will try to get one, if I don't freeze my fingers off trying to do it!

She really is huge, but like you said, she wasn't exactly "in shape" before, lol.


----------



## Rhondaalaska

Do you have her on mare stare yet? If so what is her link.

She is looking good.

I can't wait to see that baby


----------



## Tremor

Is she still on track to have Papa's foal?


----------



## phoebeq

She is still on track for Papa. I suppose that she could still pop out a long ear though, but I doubt it  LOL.

I didn't get a photo from behind today...stupidly. She sneaked out through a new gap in the fence and went for a stroll in the pasture today, little turd, lol. From what I remember of her belly, she did look less wide, but I honestly can't remember exactly. I will snap a photo tomorrow though! I have some milk replacer on hand in case I need it, but I will let my vet know as well. Thanks guys


----------



## countrymini

She is so pretty





I'm only new at this but I reckon her tummy looks a lot more dropped and pointy then your last photo of her. C'mon baby!


----------



## countrymini

Just had another look, maybe not more dropped but shape is different.


----------



## phoebeq

Oh and she isn't on marestare. I don't have a cam


----------



## Tremor

I think she looks a lot more pointed; especially in the front.

Still hoping to some Jose Cuervo or Tequila.....


----------



## phoebeq

I will get a photo of her from the rear when it warms up a little  From what I saw this Am, she was still fairly wide. Her udder is about the same. Looks like it is thinking about growing, but not there yet, lol.


----------



## kehranc

well after following this I now feel silly about worrying about Miss Molly's size...lol...poor robin and Phoebe


----------



## phoebeq

Lol, isn't she huge?? I am jealous of Molly's udder! I swear we have been waiting for this baby since August! It sucks having a "sterile" mare that has been around three possible daddies  LOL


----------



## phoebeq

336 days today...

Oops...file didn't attach! Here you go


----------



## Jade10

Gosh she is one round and totally gorgeous mumma to be


----------



## countrymini

My goodness, by the time she does get a 'v' shape you won't be able to see it lol. Still gorgeous as usual tho


----------



## phoebeq

Pssh...Robin says she doesn't need no stinkin' shelter.


----------



## JAX




----------



## phoebeq

Okay, now this is just ridiculous...she is just being a brat now, lol.


----------



## chandab

Looks about normal to me. I have a dozen minis, and half of them would rather be out than in; most of those that prefer in have health issues.


----------



## phoebeq

Yep, every one of my horses is out in the snow when they all have shelter they could be in, lol.


----------



## countrymini

Funny girl



It is so beautiful where you live, and the snow just makes it look even more so!


----------



## phoebeq

I will pick up some more bedding when I go to town. As she gets closer, I certainly will be watching her like a hawk to make sure that I am there to dry baby off and put blankets on it. I am worried about baby as well...I may even block her but into the large shelter where Dakota is (separated of course) to ensure that she stays out of the wind...I could also point a heat light down at her for a little extra warmth.


----------



## kehranc

Gosh she is cute , she look like a little Snowman hahahaa.. As round as one too..hahaha... I cant believe she hasnt had it yet :/


----------



## phoebeq

I agree



I don't worry about her at all in the winter, lol. It is the fall when it rains and is cold that I tend to want her to have shelter. It is the baby that concerns me now. I am hoping that she is smart enough to have it during the day! LOL


----------



## phoebeq

Well, Robin didn't eat all of her hay this morning, but she had also jumped into Dakota's corral through a gap in the fence *rolls eyes*. She knows how to get back into the backyard where the hay was, so I find that odd, but who knows? I checked her this evening and she looked kind of elongated, but her udders were blah. At first I didn't feel much resistance in her tail, but the more I messed with her the more she resisted, lol. She is eating her hay now, so I think it was just laziness earlier. I am keeping an eye on her though.


----------



## lexischase

Love how she is standing right next to her shelter, priceless!


----------



## phoebeq

Okay. So I woke up to like 4 splatters of watery poop and a few cow patties. The splatters are more recent. She looks slightly elongated but her udders are still not full. Better than the were a month ago but nothing that says, "I'm having a baby!". My question...is watery poop a common thing before birth? I know cow patties are but I've never heard of watery poops at this time. She is eating and appears to be drinking...what gives? Any help would be awesome! Why do my animals all wait till Sunday to do this stuff???


----------



## kehranc

_I have heardabout the runny poops too but not watery ones _



_ ... I hope someone comes on soon that can give you some great advice... Good luck though_


----------



## Bonny

When Kate foaled last year she didnt have any changes in poop until she was in actual labor, then it went from cow pies to very watery poop quickly.

I dont think thats going on with your girl, but she may also just have had some slight digestive upset. I hope she settles back down for you.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! She isn't showing real signs, but I am watching her


----------



## Bonny

YW I had a pony that would get loose poo everytime she got after the mineral block. I guess the salt in it made her extra thirsty?


----------



## phoebeq

She had cow patties the rest of the day, but no watery poop. Eating and drinking fine. This afternoon, we used a bucket of hot water and cleaned the frozen nasty poop out of her tail and wrapped it (loosely). She is just resting now. Going to check on her a few times tonight though.


----------



## countrymini

Can't wait to see this baby, Robin has been holding out on us for sooooo long



We need to give you a patience medal!


----------



## AnnaC

Yes it does sound more like a slight tummy upset rather than foaling cow patties. Maybe she's been eating some of that snow and it chilled her tummy??


----------



## phoebeq

Boobies! Her udder is growing!! Snow predicted for tonight. Almost full moon. Moving panels this afternoon to block her into the shelter. Christmas baby???


----------



## countrymini

yay!


----------



## AnnaC

:ThumbUp


----------



## happy appy

What does the area beside her tail look like? Is it very sunken on either side of her tail/croup area? Everyone one that I have had foal gets almost severly underweight looking right there. It drops and gets very relaxed there.


----------



## phoebeq

Okay. She did not finish her chaffhaye and she left her grass hay alone as well. Was REALLY wanting into the corral with Dakota so we got her setup in half of the shelter with the panels. Put two bags of shavings down. Moved her in there and she immediately just laid down in the upright position. We went inside to get supplies and when we came back out she was still down and when she saw us, she rolled and got up. We sat out there with her for a bit. I sat inside the stall with her and if she could lay in my lap, I think that she would have. I could see MASSIVE movement in her belly and it appeared that the baby was getting into position as she is now slimmer than she was earlier today. We are inside for a bit because she started to nibble on her hay a bit. We are gonna put on a couple of layers and probably hang out with her for a while as she didn't appear to want us to leave. Anyway, I will keep you posted!


----------



## Bonny

Great News!!

Can you get an udder pic for us?


----------



## phoebeq

Probably not. My little camera is dead and my phone doesn't do so hot with focusing on that, lol.

Still waiting. She nibbles on her hay. Then she leaves it and lays down in the sitting up position. Then she will roll and get up and nibble a bit more.


----------



## phoebeq

Okay...still having mushy poop. Lady parts getting very red inside. Still nibbling hay.


----------



## JAX

Oh goody sounds awful exciting...


----------



## AnnaC

Any news?? Might we have a Christmas baby after all?? Fingers crossed!!


----------



## phoebeq

3:30am and nada. Lil heifer ...


----------



## jessj

Yay Robin!!! Come on girl we NEED a Christmas baby!


----------



## phoebeq

Nothing interesting. Her poop is actually getting better. So annoyed with this little pony LOL.


----------



## Bonny

She is so super cute!


----------



## phoebeq

Super cute and super annoying  LOL

I guess she was just getting baby into position yesterday...But, at least she has her stall now and it definitely keeps the wind and snow off of her


----------



## Bonny

I understand the annoying part, LOL!!


----------



## phoebeq

Okay, so I attempted to get some milk from her...nada. Her udder is not HUGE, but feels kinda hard. Thoughts on this? Is it normal to not get anything from their udder this far along?


----------



## phoebeq

So, I let her out of the stall into the corral with Dakota for a bit, so that she could be in the sun. She stood around for a while and then I saw her get a bit uncomfortable. She kicked at her belly once and laid down. Stayed down in the upright position for maybe a minute, rolled and then got up. Appeared to want back into her stall so I put her in. Still watching her.

Oh and she started eating her leftovers from this morning when I put her back into her stall


----------



## Bonny

Can we see a pic of her udder? Its always ok to try and get a test sample, just be careful! Its good for her to get used to you getting a few drops. I have been getting a test every few days so far with Kate just to see where she is at.


----------



## phoebeq

I've tried for udder pics...she is just too dang furry, lol.


----------



## Tremor

I give her until the end of the week. Milk can come quicker than you think.

She's uncomfortable and trying to get the baby in its proper place. She's gearing up.


----------



## phoebeq

I'm with you Julia


----------



## AnnaC

I would agree with Julia plus what you have been saying from her behaviour - she's just re-positioning the foal (or trying to!) If she doesn't have much udder yet and what she has is hard, then she still has a little way to go to start producing milk, so you wont be able to get much, if any, to sample. I would leave well alone until her udder starts to feel softer. Can you leave her stall open in the daytime so she can come and go as she pleases - it is so important that she takes plenty of steady exercise at this stage of the game.

It sounds as though she is progressing nicely and quite normally.


----------



## phoebeq

I cannot leave her stall open, as Dakota will go in and make it unrecognizable as a stall, lol. I will make sure to let her out for a little while each day though.


----------



## Tremor

I will be honest, I have never had a mare with a soft udder before foaling! All of mine have been hard. (due to being so full!)

Since when do we have a "like" button?! Where have I been?


----------



## kehranc

*come on kate !!!!!! show Molly how its done ...lol*


----------



## phoebeq

Yep. Not really going by her udder too much. The fact that it changed ay all is enough to put me on alert LOL! I am still keeping a close eye on her but she is just relaxing standing up this morning.


----------



## phoebeq

I keep checking her, but she is just standing around sleeping next to Dakota, lol.


----------



## phoebeq

She has rolled some, as she has mud on her side. Also very little to no resistance in her tail.


----------



## jessj

Come on Robin! One of these ladies has to pop soon...might as well be you!


----------



## phoebeq

She is just standing around. I will check her closer when I go out to feed


----------



## phoebeq

Udder is hanging in there, but not growing much. She did walk away from breakfast to roll this morning and is taking a lot longer to finish it than she normally would.

Vulva is pink but has some red veins (I guess) running through it.


----------



## phoebeq

Little heifer is hanging in there. She had shoved her way out of her stall today while I was in town, lol. No biggie, she was just in with Dakota for the day, which I would normally do anyway, but I left before everyone was done eating. Anyway, udder is about the same, but not going down for sure.


----------



## Rhondaalaska

Hopefully soon you will have a baby


----------



## phoebeq

That's kinda what I thought, but it was pretty darn red Christmas Eve...I guess it could have been from rolling


----------



## phoebeq

Color inside vulva is not exciting. She was a lot more restless today...walking around hoovering most of the day and not standing and resting much. She was eating her dinner as normal though.


----------



## lexischase

Come on Robin!!! I want tons of foal photos REAL soon


----------



## phoebeq

Oh I am not worried at all



I am less anxious now since I have already been through the "OMG, tonight is the night" "Watch her like a hawk" stage before...back in August and September, lmao. I check her 2x daily hands on and glance out at her through out the day. I am not overly concerned


----------



## Wings

About time Robin! Go girl!


----------



## Lindi-loo

How exciting..not long now


----------



## phoebeq

Robin's udder continues to grow. No signs saying she is super close though.

Here is a photo of her during her little excursion in the pasture today


----------



## happy appy

Not sure if you know or not but you shouldn't leave the tail wrap on for a long time. It can cause issues with the dock. She is looking great! I can't wait to see a little package one morning when I sign on.


----------



## phoebeq

It was very loose...it actually slid off yesterday, lol. I just braided the top part of her tail after that. Her boobies continue to grow


----------



## happy appy

lol My mare hated the tail wraps. It would last an hour or 2 at most and then she'd have it off.


----------



## Jade10

Sorry Im on holidays and have terrible internet so I've missed quite a lot



I cannot believe she still hasn't shared her baby with us lol this seems to be the longest pregnancy I have ever witnessed haha she's such a cutie though


----------



## Lindi-loo

shes looking fab..cant wait to see the baby pictures its gona be a real cutie


----------



## phoebeq

I am so excited about Robin's udder, lol. This is the largest that it has ever been. It still isn't completely full, but it is getting there! I have tried and tried to get a photo, but I can't even see it from behind unless I pick up one of her legs and pull it away from the other, lol. She is so darn fuzzy!


----------



## countrymini

haha Go Robin!!


----------



## phoebeq

Here are a couple of pics from this afternoon. I attempted an udder shot, but all I can get is from below and as you can tell, the fur even kind of impairs that view, lol. I attempted to get a bit from her udder and this was the first time that I have been able to get anything. You really cannot tell from this photo just how full they are. I only do one quick little squeeze, so she doesn't get too cranky, lol. Anyway, it was just a little clear liquid, but it is more than I used to get...


----------



## jessj

Robins teats are seperated!!!



I'm so jealous!


----------



## phoebeq

Yep, that is the biggest thing that I notice compared to the previous months where we though she was getting close, lol. They look more full as well. Watching her closely


----------



## phoebeq

I was under the impression that some stay fairly wide all the way up until they foal. May have misunderstood though, lol. Anyway, I attempted to get some more udder photos. This is what I cam up with. The ones from under are with her standing normal. The ones from behind, I am squatting and have her hoof up on top of my knee, so she is a teeny bit more spread apart. Her nipples looks like they are filling to me.


----------



## lexischase

WOOHOO!!!! What was the next date calculation and who would she now be in foal to??? Way to many pages to go back and read LOL


----------



## phoebeq

352 days today. Papa, the little grey stallion, would be the sire


----------



## Rhondaalaska

Can you repost his picture for us? Can't wait to see this baby


----------



## phoebeq

This is Papa



I never did get a photo of him all shed out, as he went to his forever home before he ever got a chance to. He was a rescue along with his 4 offspring. I put him with Robin (no big deal, because she was "sterile" right? LOL), so that he wasn't blocking me from working with the other 4 as they were way more skittish than he was. Guess what went on RIGHT after I put him in with fat girl...yeah...She wasn't so sterile after all  He is not homozygous for grey because two of his offspring were just Chestnut and the other two were going grey. So we shall see what we come out with!


----------



## Rhondaalaska

Wow that will make an interesting cross. The baby will defiantly have a lot white on it. What color where the greys , or we're they already white like papa


----------



## kehranc

awwww both of the horses are adorable....Hopefully we will get a foal from one of these mummas


----------



## phoebeq

Prince, Blaze, Irish, and Eeyore. Prince was obviously black base. Eeyore looks like she was bay? She had a dun stripe, but I know grey can do crazy things, lol.


----------



## lexischase

Oh so cute!!! She could pop anytime now..... Hopefully sooner rather than later. I feel like she has been ready for MONTHS now lol


----------



## happy appy

You might want to try and cut away some of that long hair close to her udder. The foal might injest some whiie nursing. she looks like she is getting really close now!


----------



## Tremor

I would suggest clipping as well. We've had foals get eye infections because of the hair as well.

Not a lot if course.


----------



## phoebeq

K, I will try and trim it back tomorrow


----------



## Tremor

What happened to Papa and his youngsters btw?


----------



## AnnaC

We have never clipped hair and never had a problem - but maybe we have just been lucky! She is looking great and progressing nicely - bet you are getting excited to see a foal after such a long wait. We are getting excited too!


----------



## phoebeq

I trimmed her up as much as i could. She was not a happy camper at first, lol. But we got it done



Attaching a photo from right after. I was holding her leg out a little for this one. And don't worry...I am gonna get the little teeny hairs off of her nipples...I just didn't wanna annoy her anymore than I already had, lol.

Julia, 3 of Papa's kids went to a guy that has a petting zoo. He and his daughter were very excited to work with them. Blaze went to a girl (20ish?) near Colorado Springs. I had Papa gelded and he now lives about 45 minutes away and was giving pony rides to his new boys after only a couple of weeks. He was such a good boy!


----------



## jessj

Lookin' good Miss Robin!


----------



## Tremor

Thanks for the update on Papa and his babies!

Her bag looks smaller than I thought. Lol. What will be very exciting is when her nipples will fill and get thicker. We're getting there!

Do you remember with Honey back in 2010 when she would fluctuate in bag sizes? Robin is staying very consistent which is really good.

I'm still hoping for ears.


----------



## phoebeq

Okay, so, her bag has grown some more. That's about it. Here is last night's compared to tonight's. Then one from behind from tonight. That is the best I can get, lol.


----------



## jessj

The back of her udder looks much fuller today in the side by side pics!


----------



## lexischase

YEA! GO ROBIN!


----------



## phoebeq

Udder grew again this am. She seems slimmer than normal...but she is still kinda wide, lol.

Here is a photo from yesterday afternoon of her from behind. Also an udder photo from this AM. She is just standing in the photo...I am not holding her leg out. As you can see, the back of her udder is getting more full compared to the previous one from two days ago, right after I trimmed her up.


----------



## MeganH

She is looking very good! I do see how she is filling in the back. Not too much longer now!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover

Here's some pictures of my mare 24 hours before she foaled. She was a maiden.











And these were taken 2 hours before she foaled.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks for the photos! That really helps!


----------



## phoebeq

Alrighty...comparison shots from last night to tonight.

From underneath, there isn't a whole lot of change except it being fuller and the top nipple appears to be slightly more downward facing.

From behind, you can see that there has been some filling back there.


----------



## Tremor

She's changed a lot. Her bg is going back more and her nipples are separating.

Any milk?


----------



## jessj

Holy Milk Machine Batman! hehe....been waiting to say that for a while now...lol Robin does look alot fuller in the back tonight!


----------



## phoebeq

Didn't try for milk today. She gets cranky, lol.


----------



## kehranc

The photos from Lil HOrse Lover were great, she didnt look like she had that much of a V to me. So I have decided I really do not have the eye for this hahaha... but she was cute.. As for Kate her Udder is getting much fuller now Well Done Kate..Hope to see a bubba from one of these ladies soon


----------



## Lindi-loo

oh dont know how i missed this one..what a pretty girl and a really cute stallion..maybe a tri colour baby (my favorite) how exciting..cant wait


----------



## phoebeq

Wax this morning! In town now. Had to go...she was eating when I left and not showing any signs of going super soon. Headed back home soon.


----------



## JAX

"Wax this morning!"



:SoCool


----------



## little lady

Thoughts and prayers all goes well. Exciting she is going to FINALLY show us what hse has been hiding...lol


----------



## phoebeq

Back home. Nothing new to report.


----------



## phoebeq

Photos from early this AM. You can see the little bit of wax on the upper nipple


----------



## phoebeq

Biiiiig changes in udder since last night...


----------



## MeganH

Can she fit any more milk in there? Seriously? lol She's getting ready!


----------



## phoebeq

Watching her through window. She will be hoovering and her whole belly will just jump causing the walk away and then stop and try again somewhere else LOL. Poor girl. This kid is gonna give her heck after it is born.


----------



## Tremor

I got your FB message. School wifi is crap though!

It won't be long!


----------



## countrymini

Go Robin!


----------



## Bonny

Awesome someone needed to get the ball rolling! Hoping for a safe foaling for you!!


----------



## Danielleee

I've been lurking this thread for months I'm so excited for baby! Go Robin!


----------



## Rhondaalaska

Can't wait for baby


----------



## kehranc

Well done Robyn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woohoooo... cant wait for the pics....xxxx


----------



## phoebeq

No baby yet. She has been more uncomfortable today. Not standing still too long. Holding tail out a lot. Very relaxed in her vulva. Getting red inside and very um...open? Anyway, she is in her stall hoovering but moving a lot.


----------



## MeganH

Is this momma to be on cam?


----------



## phoebeq

Nah. I have lost track of my camera


----------



## Tremor

Update from Facebook.

Water broke and we have a bubble!!


----------



## JAX

LOL I knew it!! As soon as she said she couldnt find her camera... Hahah!!



ray



ray



Happy bounce for excitement!!! Come on we need good news ASAP!!

I went to her FB and I see nothing about it???



Am i in the wrong place??

OK it must be on her personal FB page and not the one on her postings here. Aw man... Oh well i hope all is going well.


----------



## kehranc

woohooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally we have a little bubba... well hopefully hahaha... looking forward to messages of a nice safe delivery

and a healthy little foal...




... Lots of pics please


----------



## lexischase

YAY FINALLY!!! Praying everything went very smoothly, I can hardly wait to hear all about the new baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonny

Awesome, hope all is well! Will check back in for details!


----------



## eagles ring farm

all waiting to hear prayers all is well


----------



## Lindi-loo

oh WOW cant wait for pictures so exciting :SoHappyhope all went well


----------



## phoebeq

Black and white Filly born just before 9PM. Robin did need a little help as she was getting tired and baby is BIG. Baby was up and walking around in 5 minutes. We still haven't latched on...I have tried to assist, but she is a little spitfire and gets annoyed if I try to help too much. Robin is very patient and puts up with all of it. Lots of milk available, baby just won't latch. When not guided, she goes back to the fence and tries to nurse. I took a break and decided to let them work it out for a bit. Gonna go back out in a few to check on them. Baby has 3 blankets on, btw. It is cold, so I wanted to make sure that she stays toasty.


----------



## Danielleee

Oh my goodness how precious is she



Yay for baby finally being here good job Robin!


----------



## kehranc

Omg !!!! she is sooo cute...and what a great colour... Congratulations !!!!


----------



## JAX

Awwwww LOVE LOVE LOVE! Thank You for the update I was starting to really get worried.


----------



## chandab

Congrats. Pretty darn cute.

I have a name... "Its about darn time".






Just kidding, she's just darling and I'm sure you'll come up with a perfect time.


----------



## Crystallos

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Lindi-loo

She is



so cute..just love the cheeky grin at the pussycat through the fence....CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Bonny

Congrats on a beautiful FILLY!!!


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks! She is a little turd already! LOL. She has not latched on, on her own, yet. I went ahead and milked robin...got about 15cc into baby via medicine dropper. She seems to at least know where to look now, so that is good. I am leaving them alone for now. I feel better knowing that she at least got a LITTLE bit of colostrum in her. There will be more pics tomorrow when it is light out  I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## Rhondaalaska

So cute . Can't wait to see her all dry. Great job


----------



## countrymini

CONGRATULATIONS!!! She is gorgeous! Good job, both of you!


----------



## AnnaC

*AT LAST!! *Well done Robin - a filly to boot, brilliant!! Many congratulations to you all!!

The fact that you had to handle the filly early on to get her rugged up, which of course was necessary, may have temporarily have 'interferred' with the filly's ability to 'scent' Robin (to search for the milk bar). The fact that she is now looking in more or less the right place is good, I'm sure she will soon 'latch on'.

She's really cute, cant wait for more pictures. Again, many many congratulations!


----------



## little lady

Hooooooooray and congrats on an adorable filly! Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Riverrose28

Congratulations! Such a cute girl!


----------



## lexischase

Congratulations Katy and Robin!!! What an adorable little filly! I look forward to an update today and a TON of photos



:wub


----------



## MeganH

She is adorable!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## happy appy

Congrats on a sweet little foal! I'm glad everything went ok in the delivery. Always a scary time.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys! I was so relieved when I saw a white bubble



I did get nervous at one point because she seemed to be having a hard time and it was just one foot for a good while. But, I reached in and felt another foot and the nose and again was very relieved. This morning I have not been out yet to put my hands on them, but when I looked, they were both up and Robin was standing very patiently while baby was nosing around the milkbar. I am not sure that she has found it yet. I am going to wait until it gets a little more light out and then I will go out and watch them. I cannot tell you how hard it is to hold a flashlight, hold mom, AND guide baby all at one time, lol. Hubby had to go to bed with the little one, so I was on my own. I will get more photos when I go out to check on them



I am so excited!!


----------



## jessj

Yay!!! FINALLY! She is such a doll!


----------



## phoebeq

She has pooped and has latched on



Photos are here!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151193179990382.453046.575500381&type=1


----------



## kassierae

Finally!! Congrats!!


----------



## JAX

Oh my she is adorable and I dont believe you about her having an attitude because she is just too cute for that!!


----------



## Rhondaalaska

So cute she lookes like papa





how adorable is

she lol great job.

I am so glad her and mama are doing great.


----------



## atotton

She is cute! I love the picture of her and the cat. lol


----------



## countrymini

I agree, she doesn't look naughty, just cute lol. If she's going to grey out like dad when will that start to happen do you know?


----------



## chandab

My MIL and FIL raised AQHA horses forever, quit 20 years ago or so, but anyway; they tried for several years to get a foal from one of their mares, she was a favorite and kind of fat; she was loaned out to someone to ride on a wagontrain and she went missing, when they found her she had slimmed down considerably, well she did get pregnant, and when that foal was born they named him "About in Time" (they tried for "About Time", but couldn't get it). Just thought I'd share the name story.


----------



## JAX

LOL Diane I used my cell phone and took two pics of my computer screen with the filly pics on it. Horrible pics but maybe they will suffice until you can see the real good pics... Oh I sent to "[email protected]". Hope it was the right one! Just trying to help you get your FIX for the moment. will be comming from [email protected]

Oh and I meant horrible pics cause they are a pic of my computer screen... the pics are lovely of course!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Big congrats on a pretty healthy little girl


----------



## phoebeq

I will post a few here shortly



Thanks everyone!


----------



## phoebeq




----------



## little lady

I would have to say she was well worth the wait! Hope you are enjoying her.


----------



## JAX

LOVE those beautiful eyes... so sweet looking!!


----------



## Danielleee

She is just tooooo cute


----------



## atotton

Wow she is a beaut.


----------



## Rhondaalaska

What a pretty baby. She is so cute. I love the one of robin and her. Let us know what you name her.


----------



## jessj

Gorgeous!!! And those big doe eyes.....Beautiful!!!

Not sure if that has given me a dose of foal to take the edge off waiting or made it worse! Come on Kate, Izz, Sweety, and Bindi!


----------



## misty'smom

She is Beautiful!! Congratulations on your new little filly!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is gorgeous - just perfect!!






You must be absolutely thrilled - I'm so pleased for you and Robin.


----------



## phoebeq

Okay, mini experts...what is your opinion of her color? My first thought was that she can't be going grey because she was born to pale. My next thought was that she has so much silver on her that maybe she is going grey and I just don't know it all, lol. I asked my color guru friend and she is confident that she is going to be silver dapple. After researching silver more, I completely agree. Of course when I post this on my FB page, I get a bunch of people saying that she is just mousy and going to be black and that it is impossible to tell at this point. LOL. So, she has white eyelashes...a white mane and tail...her undercoat has a white roany look to it. What do you guys think? I'm still leaning to silver dapple...


----------



## Tremor

Silver black pinto.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks, Julia  I hate getting into color genetics with people that don't know me very well, lol. They always think that I am an idiot  I am not a total expert, but I do know colors pretty well (well except for silver, lol). One of them that told me that they thought she was black also told me that if I cross a chestnut with a black, I would get a bay...


----------



## JAX

phoebeq said:


> Thanks, Julia  I hate getting into color genetics with people that don't know me very well, lol. They always think that I am an idiot  I am not a total expert, but I do know colors pretty well (well except for silver, lol). One of them that told me that they thought she was black also told me that if I cross a chestnut with a black, I would get a bay...


The only way you would get a bay from those two is if the chestnut carried and just so happened to thow the agouti gene to that foal, andthe black threw the black gene. A bay is black based with an agouti gene. I have had foals born the same looking color as your new girl and they shed out to be black... but yes she could also definately be a silver black as well. So much fun as they change their colors isnt it!!


----------



## jaymie124

i have been away do to computer being in the shop so i have missed most of whats been going on! but im glad i didnt miss this beautiful girl being born by much!!! yay mama Robin!!! so excited everything has ended well after some suspensful 10 months! not knowing daddy and due date and those days she was tricking every single one of us! this has truly been a rewarding pregnancy i think



im secrety dispointed it was not a baby mule she popped out that would have been adoarble! your little girl has lots of flash about her and coming from Robin personality too boot  and im secretly in love hehe great thread to have been following these past few months, now that you finally got to stop waiting for her arrival is the await to her more permanent color!  good luck with her!


----------



## crisco41

oohh my goodness sakes alive.If that isn't the cutest thing I have ever seen. I want her! congrads just so precious,


----------



## targetsmom

Oh my goodness she is just adorable!!! Huge congratulations!!! You must be so thrilled....


----------



## Jade10

Oh wow!!!!!!!! She is just soon completely gorgeous, look at her lovely little head



congratulations!!!!!


----------



## crisco41

she is exactly what I am hoping for. I guess good things come to those who wait....and after reading your complete thread..you waited a REALLY LONG TIME!


----------



## countrymini

I read somewhere that whiter hairs around the eyes and muzzle usually indicate they have the grey gene, but she's going to be beautiful whatever she turns out to be. Such a cute and yes, we need more photos!!!


----------



## Rhondaalaska

I thought papa was a gray?


----------



## eagles ring farm

gorgeous little girl....congratulations you must be so thrilled -I'm so happy all went well , she was definitely worth the wait


----------



## AnnaC

New pics needed!! Please.


----------



## CrossFireMiniatures

Love the new little girl and Robin both!! Wish my little madien would give me a sign if she is really infoal or just faking it, though Im quite certain I felt the baby kick! little brat :]

I think your little filly is a Silver Dapple Pinto. I attatched a couple pictures I found on google, for some comparison...they look very close to me. Hope you dont mind. I have also found the Color Calculator to be quite helpful when breeding my big appies. Here is a link to it- http://www.animalgenetics.us/CCalculator1.asp

When I get a horse that is already greyed out, and I dont know the real base color. I always figure that the typical non-registered horses tend to be bays, sorrels and chestnuts around here. So I put that as the base color, then add the grey to the mix. I think its very possible that either Robin or Papa could have been carrying the silver gene, which would give you the little silver dapple.


----------



## phoebeq

Alrighty...sorry about the lack of attendance, lol. Here are a few new photos. I am confident that she is indeed a silver dapple, BUT still unsure if she will grey or not. She has similar color to all silver dapple foals, but has much more light hairs to her than they do, so I am leaning towards her greying. I guess we shall see  Here are a few new photos of The Little Princess!

Robin is SUCH a good mom. So tolerant of my boys meeting Princess. I just love that girl





They definitely appreciate their heat lamp at night, lol. No worries, it is VERY secure and they cannot knock it down





Fiona discovered the baby yesterday for the first time and wasn't sure what to think, lol.

The last photo is of Princess meeting a duck for the first time...she wasn't too sure about that


----------



## little lady

Well what ever color she is she is just too darn adorable!



Thanks for posting more pics.


----------



## chandab

So very cute.


----------



## Rhondaalaska

She is so cute. I love her. Keep us posted on her.


----------



## atotton

LOL the picture with the duck is priceless.


----------



## AnnaC

She gets more and more cute with every picture - oh and dont worry, she will soon be chasing that duck around. LOL!!


----------



## Jade10

She has the most gorgeous little head



i too love the photo with the duck!!!


----------



## jessj

Such a beauty!!! You are KILLING me with all these gorgeous pics! I wonder if I show them to Izz if it will speed things up???


----------



## MeganH

She is soooo cute. And those adorable blankets she wears add even more cuteness!


----------



## Jade10

Does anyone think that she could be grey as well as silver? because if you look at her eyes in some pics you can see lighter hair which looks like googles.


----------



## eagles ring farm

adorable ....and I love the duck picture too


----------



## Never2Mini

She is a doll ! Congrats !


----------



## phoebeq

Little update





The Little Princess is growing bunches! She will be a month old in 2 days! She is the sweetest little girl I have ever met. Nickers every time she sees me, and comes right over as soon as we walk into the pen! I just love her! She LOVES Michael, whom will be 3 in a about 2 weeks. She follows him everywhere! Here are a few newer photos for your enjoyment!


----------



## Danielleee

How cute!


----------



## atotton

The pictures are too cute! I really love her pretty head.


----------



## jessj

Awwww... So sweet!


----------



## lexischase

She is just so precious! I am hoping for a filly with that lovely little head!


----------



## Jade10

She is just adorable


----------



## AnnaC

What a pretty girl - very cute too!


----------



## chandab

Very cute.


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys! I love her


----------



## countrymini

Love that first pic. She's like an annoying little sister butting into his games lol


----------



## little lady

Thanks for the smile.



Some priceless pictures you have and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## SugaryCharm

Cute overload!




In one picture it looks like she is thinking about stealing his hat!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I'm so glad that everything turned out well! That long of a wait would KILL me or leave me deathly ill! She's so adorable!


----------



## crisco41

gosh she is gorgeous


----------



## phoebeq




----------



## Eagle

Adorable! thanks for sharing


----------



## countrymini

Awesome


----------



## cassie

I cannot believe I missed Robin foaling!



gosh!

what a beautiful little filly! love that gorgeous little head you must be thrilled with her! congrats


----------



## phoebeq

Thanks guys  She is the BEST little girl. My friend came over to visit yesterday with his almost 2 year old daughter. She walked right up to Princess and gave her a big hug around the neck and Princess just stood and loved it


----------

